# 2/12 Main Event + 2/14 Smackdown Spoilers



## Super Luigi World (Jan 17, 2014)

Why is there nothing here?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

- As a reminder, tonight's WWE spoiler coverage will begin around 10pm EST because it's on the West Coast.

from wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck me, that's 3am.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

Cesaro is about to win and Swagger beats his ass.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks to Julio Espinoza for the following WWE Main Event spoilers from tonight's tapings in Ontario, California:

* The Wyatt Family defeated Los Matadores and Sin Cara.

* They air a Lita Hall of Fame video.

* Natalya beat Aksana with the Sharpshooter.

* Big E Langston defeated Drew McIntyre. After the match, Jinder Mahal took the mic and challenged Big E but got quickly squashed.

Read more at http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2014/0211/570163/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-main-event/


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Well I guess that is a better match than Wyatt Family vs Epico, Primo and Hunico so kudo's to wwe for bringing back gimmicks, especially for the bottom of the card.

On a side how long will the wwe superstar roster site have Epico, Primo, Hunico, Fernando, Sin Cara and Diego all on it?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

dark match. Rusev beat Ziggler by submission with the camel clutch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao Ziggles doing dat dark match job now. He's fallen to Zack Ryder levels, I absolutely love it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Good gravy, the Ziggler fans are going to shit bricks when they see this.

All three of them. :troll


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

lol wow how far Ziggler has fallen


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ziggler has fallen faster than Owen.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> lol wow how far Ziggler has fallen


For storyline purposes


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

morris3333 said:


> dark match. Rusev beat Ziggler by submission with the camel clutch.


:lmao
there might be no coming back for Ziggler


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ZigglerMark31 said:


> For storyline purposes


No. The storyline was created to mirror reality. He's been getting buried for months.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

* The Shield kicks off SmackDown before defeating Sheamus, Daniel Bryan and Christian in the opener.

* Vickie Guerrero informs Zeb Colter it will be Rey Mysterio vs. Jack Swagger vs. Mark Henry vs. Kofi Kingston to determine a #1 contender for the Intercontinental Title.

dat Shield match should be good


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

They actually remembered they had midcard titles this week.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phht, the Shield beats Sheamus, Bryan and Christian and the Wyatt's get stuck beating Rey and the Rhodes Brothers? Fuck off, give them the big hitters. 

Of course, that couldn't happen because none of the Wyatt's are ROMAN FUCKING REIGNS. Ughh. fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh nice, a four way. No way is Swagger winning that, lol. Weird, he's the only heel in it, too. I'm hoping for Kofi or Henry to win. The less I have to see of Rey, the better.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully swagger wins 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

What about a Great Khali squash to piss off the smarks?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

* The Shield kicks off SmackDown before defeating Sheamus, Daniel Bryan and Christian in the opener.

* Vickie Guerrero informs Zeb Colter it will be Rey Mysterio vs. Jack Swagger vs. Mark Henry vs. Kofi Kingston to determine a #1 contender for the Intercontinental Title.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Jack Swagger to win fatal four way, beat langston, and Have Cesaro beat Swagger for the IC belt at WM maybe? I can dig that

ON a side note whatever happened to Damien Sandow? He hasn't been on tv for ages it seems


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh nice, a four way. No way is Swagger winning that, lol. Weird, he's the only heel in it, too. I'm hoping for Kofi or Henry to win. The less I have to see of Rey, the better.


Doesn't him being the only heel favor him?

Swagger fails to beat Langston for the title. Zeb and Cesaro have had enough of Swagger being a loser, Zeb and Cesaro lose their shit, Cesaro uppercuts Swagger into pieces, Swagger attacks Cesaro on his way to the ring at the Elimination Chamber, Bray Wyatt runs in and takes his spot without officially being in the match and costs Cena the title, setting up their WrestleMania match. Cesaro beats Swagger on the following Raw, Cesaro vs Big E at WrestleMania for the IC title.

 Never know. I'm just spitballing here.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Phht, the Shield beats Sheamus, Bryan and Christian and the Wyatt's get stuck beating Rey and the Rhodes Brothers? Fuck off, give them the big hitters.
> 
> Of course, that couldn't happen because none of the Wyatt's are ROMAN FUCKING REIGNS. Ughh. fpalm


Reigns will be the most hated guy in this forum in a year.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

Jack Swagger defeated Rey, Henry and Kofi in a Fatal 4 Way to become the new #1 contender to Big E Langston's Intercontinental Title.

lol, wasn't expecting that. Perhaps there will be a feud between Cesaro and Swagger for the IC title at Mania?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

* Jack Swagger defeated Rey, Henry and Kofi in a Fatal 4 Way to become the new #1 contender to Big E Langston's Intercontinental Title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

See, what'd I tell ya.



> Reigns will be the most hated guy in this forum in a year.


And it won't entirely be undeserved.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ARE YOU TROLLS FUCKING WITH ME? SWAGGER WON? :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Doesn't him being the only heel favor him?
> 
> Swagger fails to beat Langston for the title. Zeb and Cesaro have had enough of Swagger being a loser, Zeb and Cesaro lose their shit, Cesaro uppercuts Swagger into pieces, Swagger attacks Cesaro on his way to the ring at the Elimination Chamber, Bray Wyatt runs in and takes his spot without officially being in the match and costs Cena the title, setting up their WrestleMania match. Cesaro beats Swagger on the following Raw, Cesaro vs Big E at WrestleMania for the IC title.
> 
> Never know.


Throw in a Swagger face turn and I'd be all for this plan, lol.

But I highly doubt it. Your logic makes sense, but that would involve the WWE investing in Swagger, even if for only the short term, which seems highly unlikely at this point. There's too many want ifs, though, and your idea would also involve Swagger getting at least one victory. Pfft, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Wouldn't shock me if Mark Henry betrays Big E and he drops the belt to Swaggie.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

bet Reigns pinned christian in that match
Shield always getting the big dogs
Wyatts getting jobbers
but lmfao at ziggler he should just quit


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Phht, the Shield beats Sheamus, Bryan and Christian and the Wyatt's get stuck beating Rey and the Rhodes Brothers? Fuck off, give them the big hitters.
> 
> Of course, that couldn't happen because none of the Wyatt's are ROMAN FUCKING REIGNS. Ughh. fpalm


Well the Shield only have a couple more matches until they split, so they're probably just giving them the big matches to make them look strong before Reigns beats them all.

I don't see The Wyatt Family splitting anytime soon, so I expect they'll be facing big names in six-man tag team matches for the rest of the year. That is, of course, assuming John Cena/Hulk Hogan don't destroy them at WrestleMania.

ON TOPIC OF SMACKDOWN: Pretty odd Fatal 4-Way, pretty sure Jack Swagger is gonna win. I think they'll save Henry for Mania

EDIT: nvm, Swagger already won..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

morris3333 said:


> * Jack Swagger defeated Rey, Henry and Kofi in a Fatal 4 Way to become the new #1 contender to Big E Langston's Intercontinental Title.


WELL I WAS WRONG THERE HELL YEAH SWAGGS.









Not holding my breath for him to get the title, but nice.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

truelove said:


> bet Reigns pinned christian in that match
> Shield always getting the big dogs
> Wyatts getting jobbers
> but lmfao at ziggler he should just quit


Doesn't matter. The Wyatts will probably end up beating The Shield at EC.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Nice, I was just thinking that Swagger could be a good opponent for Big E.

Eva with dat singles win :mark:


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

If Swagger wins the IC title :mark: and then after Elimination Chamber Cesaro wins the US title :mark:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Eva Marie vs. Alicia Fox? Jesus Christ!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Well the Shield only have a couple more matches until they split, so they're probably just giving them the big matches to make them look strong before Reigns beats them all.
> 
> I don't see The Wyatt Family splitting anytime soon, so I expect they'll be facing big names in six-man tag team matches for the rest of the year. That is, of course, assuming John Cena/Hulk Hogan don't destroy them at WrestleMania.


How about making the Wyatt's look strong, since Bray Wyatt is facing, get this, *JOHN MOTHERFUCKING CENA AT WRESTLEMANIA*. For god's sake, Roman Reigns will have his day, and then another, and then another, and then another, and then another, and then another, and then another, and then another, and you get the idea by this point. That guy is gonna have a world title collection that rivals Cena and Triple H, mark my words. They've beaten tons of big teams already, the Wyatt's need that kind of rub now if the fans are to take that match even REMOTELY seriously. Quite honestly, they should've been building Bray Wyatt for this match since the day he came in to the company but this company has no long term plans so that didn't happen, and now they're wasting the little time they have giving him guys that we know shouldn't be the least bit competitive.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice, Jack Swagger new #1 contender for the IC Title, that match will likely take place at EC, hopefully he get's the strap. Big E hasn't been doing shit lately, maybe they'll get more behind Swagger.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

All want is for Ziggler not to end up severely injured overselling all for nothing. Because that would suck. He's probably gonna leave if his body truly can't take it anymore. I do think he'll get back once the new gimmick gets on the way. I don't think it needs Miz to work, but maybe something good will come from it and kick start him back to where he left off post MANIA 29. He's a really hard worker and deserves better, I agree.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Nice, Jack Swagger new #1 contender for the IC Title, that match will likely take place at EC, hopefully he get's the strap. Big E hasn't been doing shit lately, maybe they'll get more behind Swagger.


I hope it does happen at Elimination Chamber, too, instead of a throwaway RAW. Should ease some of the tension the RAs have and stave off their disbandment at least until after EC.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Eva Marie beat Alicia Fox.

That should be a barn burner ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

One day, Dolph Ziggler is going to hit AJ Lee in the ring after she insults him before he gets fired.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> Eva Marie beat Alicia Fox.
> 
> That should be a barn burner ladies and gentlemen.


If Eva got one piece of offense, I will probably watch it. :side:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Eva Marie beat Alicia Fox.
> 
> That should be a barn burner ladies and gentlemen.


No it was lame via rollup! Did she come out to the Bellas music? Was her boyfriend screaming like a banshee in attendance when she won?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm calling it now it's going at WM30 it will be.....

Cesaro w/ Hogan vs. Swagger w/Zeb for the Intercontinental title.

I think they cut the Antonio from his name because they are setting up for a serious push. The overall WM30 card is shaping up to be great. Batista in the main event is lame, but if the rest of the card is... Bryan v. HHH, Cena v. Wyatt, Taker v. Lesnar, Rhodes v. Goldust, Cesaro v. Swagger, Reigns v. Rollins v. Ambrose, plus RVD and Jericho involved in some way, then WM30 overall could be fucking great. Batista v. Orton will just be an afterthought after that type of epic card.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Doesn't matter. The Wyatts will probably end up beating The Shield at EC.


match will end in dq if they arent adding a stipulation


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Superhippy said:


> I'm calling it now it's going at WM30 it will be.....
> 
> Cesaro w/ Hogan vs. Swagger w/Zeb for the Intercontinental title.
> 
> I think they cut the Antonio from his name because they are setting up for a serious push. The overall WM30 card is shaping up to be great. Batista in the main event is lame, but if the rest of the card is... Bryan v. HHH, Cena v. Wyatt, Taker v. Lesnar, Rhodes v. Goldust, Cesaro v. Swagger, Reigns v. Rollins v. Ambrose, plus RVD and Jericho involved in some way, then WM30 overall could be fucking great. Batista v. Orton will just be an afterthought after that type of epic card.


I thought Hogan was going to like...host Wrestlemania 30? I dunno, I'd love to see Cesaro vs Swagger, especially for a title, but I just cannot picture Cesaro with Hogan.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

* Goldust, Cody Rhodes and The Usos defeated The New Age Outlaws, Ryback and Curtis Axel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It won't end in DQ, Shield is breaking up. That requires a loss. Plus, they get ONE match between these two, it's gonna count.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So, the three former world champions and Kofi vying for an IC title match. :lmao


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

If Ceenage Mutant Ninja Turtle is the face of RAW, then who is the face of Smackdown? That fat fuck Big Show? That pile of dogshit Khali?


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Swagger drops strap to hogan

hogan vs cesaro for the title of real american (And the IC title)


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

WWE...............FUCK YOU GUYS!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DogSaget said:


> Swagger drops strap to hogan
> 
> hogan vs cesaro for the title of real american (And the IC title)


Hogan isn't medically cleared for a match as far as I know.

People are running off the assumption Swagger might actually go over Big E not once, but twice for a title win and rematch...does that seem likely?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

MILKY BAR KID ROCKS said:


> All want is for Ziggler not to end up severely injured overselling all for nothing. Because that would suck. He's probably gonna leave if his body truly can't take it anymore. I do think he'll get back once the new gimmick gets on the way. I don't think it needs Miz to work, but maybe something good will come from it and kick start him back to where he left off post MANIA 29. He's a really hard worker and deserves better, I agree.


Dolph + Miz could work. I really could see them getting some serious heel heat. Miz needs to evolve a little bit like Jericho did and become more of a man then annoying dudebro. Dolph should become a guy that is totally broken and will do anything and everything to become relevent again, even if it means doing evil things to get there. It would be an easy break up too. Miz just does something that takes it too far and Dolph turns on him. Heel Miz is underated. Everyone wanted to bash his brains in, but that is pretty much the whole point of a heel.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

hbgoo1975 said:


> WWE...............FUCK YOU GUYS!


y


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Superhippy said:


> Dolph + Miz could work. I really could see them getting some serious heel heat. Miz needs to evolve a little bit like Jericho did and become more of a man then annoying dudebro. Dolph should become a guy that is totally broken and will do anything and everything to become relevent again, even if it means doing evil things to get there. It would be an easy break up too. Miz just does something that takes it too far and Dolph turns on him. Heel Miz is underated. Everyone wanted to bash his brains in, but that is pretty much the whole point of a heel.


Even if it means cutting a promo on Eva Marie and commiting domestic violence on her?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Hogan isn't medically cleared for a match as far as I know.
> 
> People are running off the assumption Swagger might actually go over Big E not once, but twice for a title win and rematch...does that seem likely?


It honestly wouldn't surprise me because Big E has been slowly but surely decreasing in relevance, and he's at the point where he's any other IC champion. He's no better off right now than Barrett and Axel were as IC champion, absolutely no better off. Two months ago, there's no way in hell, but now? Swagger and Big E are both nobodies now, I could see either winning.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I thought Hogan was going to like...host Wrestlemania 30? I dunno, I'd love to see Cesaro vs Swagger, especially for a title, but I just cannot picture Cesaro with Hogan.


I just think playing off the whole Real Americans thing would be a perfect spot for Hogan. Maybe something along the lines of Zeb teling Cesaro he was never really a real american unlike IC Champion Jack Swagger and as Swagger is beating him up Hogans music hits and he makes the save. Next few weeks he tells Cesaro that being a true real american is all about whats inside blah blah blah...Hogan stuff.

You could flip the script and make it Swagger with Hogan instead but I just don't see how that storyline really works if he already has the IC belt. Now that I think about it Swagger with Hogan as manager would be pretty cool though.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Damn Sandow


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Superhippy said:


> Dolph + Miz could work. I really could see them getting some serious heel heat. Miz needs to evolve a little bit like Jericho did and become more of a man then annoying dudebro. Dolph should become a guy that is totally broken and will do anything and everything to become relevent again, even if it means doing evil things to get there. It would be an easy break up too. Miz just does something that takes it too far and Dolph turns on him. Heel Miz is underated. Everyone wanted to bash his brains in, but that is pretty much the whole point of a heel.


Was just about to say, it's a gimmick that has a strict time limit because Ziggler is far too liked to turn heel atm. But yeah, it does seem easy to break up like you said. There was a point where Miz seemed like a true man (WWE wise) and that's when he returned to MITB 2012, just seemed to have a new style that went nowhere.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

Sandow losing to Darren Young

disgusting


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

> * Jack Swagger defeated Rey, Henry and Kofi in a Fatal 4 Way to become the new #1 contender to Big E Langston's Intercontinental Title


fpalm 

They're not even trying to make this unpredictable.

For the love of me I cannot understand what Sandow did to piss off the powers, but this is an even bigger burial than that of Ziggler and Ryback ... wow. wow. Just wow. 

Wonder if Cena took the "I'm gonna make it my life's goal to take down Cena" a bit too personally ... Since that promo, he's been taken off TV and now being squashed by DARREN YOUNG! Darren Young. Darren Young ... who shouldn't even be in the WWE because he sucks so god damned much.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Superhippy said:


> I just think playing off the whole Real Americans thing would be a perfect spot for Hogan. Maybe something along the lines of Zeb teling Cesaro he was never really a real american unlike IC Champion Jack Swagger and as Swagger is beating him up Hogans music hits and he makes the save. Next few weeks he tells Cesaro that being a true real american is all about whats inside blah blah blah...Hogan stuff.
> 
> You could flip the script and make it Swagger with Hogan instead but I just don't see how that storyline really works if he already has the IC belt. Now that I think about it Swagger with Hogan as manager would be pretty cool though.


I'd probably mark out like a giant nerd if Hogan managed Swagger. Not likely, but it'd be neat.

You're right, though, it would have to be a different scenario if that were to happen and have it make sense. My only issue is that Zeb is having tension with Swagger, even though Swagger got this victory tonight, that time he slapped him still happened, but when Cesaro lost to Daniel Bryan he wasn't physically humiliated.

I'll wait until after EC to make any type of statement about where Swagger or Cesaro stand at WM, because a lot could change in that night, especially if Swagger gets a title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God, they're just killing him. He's been dead for months, though, no surprise, and it's not like they'd let him amount to anything if he won. I'm kinda numb to how they abuse Sandow at this point, it is what it is.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> fpalm
> 
> They're not even trying to make this unpredictable.


What's the problem?

fpalm at Sandow, why bother? it's obvious Titus is gonna win this "feud"


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It honestly wouldn't surprise me because Big E has been slowly but surely decreasing in relevance, and he's at the point where he's any other IC champion. He's no better off right now than Barrett and Axel were as IC champion, absolutely no better off. Two months ago, there's no way in hell, but now? Swagger and Big E are both nobodies now, I could see either winning.


Theres just not much for Big E to do. He beat Axel,Fandango, and Sandow in title matches. He beat Ambrose and Swagger 1 v. 1 in non-title matches. The roster is just really thin right now.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

WWE Superstars?! None of these guys are real superstars, only the ones who get pushed like Cena, Batista, The Bellas, Daniel Bryan, HHH, Stephanie, Undertaker, Rock and Stone Cold. Curt Hawkins, Alicia Fox and those jobbers are not real superstars! They are wrestlers who job to Superstars who do films and reality shows. Hornswoggle and Khali are Superstars of entertainment. The WWE is stuck in 2009, and WHAT? The racist idiots in Denton County are the only wrestling company who gives the people what they want everyday?!It's the double standard that is killing pro wrestling! I wish Nightray and Jaina Jericho would invade WWE and cripple Hunter and Stephanie, and things should be fine. All of John Cena's fans are plants and groupies so...............


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Sandow was doomed the moment Bray Wyatt made his debut.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> God, they're just killing him. He's been dead for months, though, no surprise, and it's not like they'd let him amount to anything if he won. I'm kinda numb to how they abuse Sandow at this point, it is what it is.


I say he join the Miz and Dolph so they can expand their "disgruntled, angry men" stable, lol.

It sucks, but I'm excited to they're at least attempting to make Darren Young look somewhat credible in his feud with O'neil. It's obvious Titus will come out on top, but I prefer Young over the two and I hope he can at least get some good out of it.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

EC is shaping up to be a good PPV
The Chamber Match
Shield vs Wyatts
ADR vs Batista
The Uso's vs New Age Outlaws (probably)
Swagger vs Big E
Darren Young vs Titus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Sandow was doomed the moment Bray Wyatt made his debut.


Explain. They were doing nothing with Sandow long before Bray Wyatt came up.



> I say he join the Miz and Dolph so they can expand their "disgruntled, angry men" stable, lol.
> 
> It sucks, but I'm excited to they're at least attempting to make Darren Young look somewhat credible in his feud with O'neil. It's obvious Titus will come out on top, but I prefer Young over the two and I hope he can at least get some good out of it.


Just release him. If he's never gonna be world champion, I don't give a fuck what he does. I'd rather not see him than see him misused.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Fargerov said:


> What's the problem?


Swagger winning the IC belt over Big E is not happening. That's the problem.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Sandow was doomed the moment Bray Wyatt made his debut.


???

They're absolutely nothing alike.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Iceman. said:


> EC is shaping up to be a good PPV
> The Chamber Match
> Shield vs Wyatts
> ADR vs Batista
> ...


Was wondering if they could stretch this feud to MANIA. But we'll just have to see what goes down.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Im more likely to find buried treasure before I find Sandow at this point


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Swagger winning the IC belt over Big E is not happening. That's the problem.


Probably not, but I think his IC title shot will be more just to further the disbandment of the Real Americans and to give Big E something to do. Better he defend his title at a PPV than end up like how Ambrose is with his US title. It could be a pretty decent match, too as long as they don't have Swagger get squashed like he did in his previous matches with Big E. They're both more than capable enough to put on a good match with each other.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'd probably mark out like a giant nerd if Hogan managed Swagger. Not likely, but it'd be neat.
> 
> You're right, though, it would have to be a different scenario if that were to happen and have it make sense. My only issue is that Zeb is having tension with Swagger, even though Swagger got this victory tonight, that time he slapped him still happened, but when Cesaro lost to Daniel Bryan he wasn't physically humiliated.
> 
> I'll wait until after EC to make any type of statement about where Swagger or Cesaro stand at WM, because a lot could change in that night, especially if Swagger gets a title.


I'll wait and see too, it's just with Swagger getting in the IC title match, Cesaro in the Chamber match, and Cesaro losing the Antonio, something seems to be brewing. Big E has beaten every heel mid-carder except for Swagger and Ryback, so I think the chances of Swagger winning are actually pretty good. The only other option I see for the IC belt at Mania is Big E v. Henry which I really could'nt give two shits about. I like Henry but he really needs to hang it up already.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Explain. They were doing nothing with Sandow long before Bray Wyatt came up.
> 
> 
> 
> Just release him. If he's never gonna be world champion, I don't give a fuck what he does. I'd rather not see him than see him misused.





THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> ???
> 
> They're absolutely nothing alike.


I don't know what he might be thinking exactly, but I kinda see his point. Sandow was a great heel but his mic skills were what kept him in prominence. Bray came in with better mic skills, better character, better physique. I think he means that Sandow's spot on the mic went to Bray because Bray is better than Sandow. 

That said, I think that Sandow could've still been booked into a short IC program at the very least against Big E. But at this point it's just a burial for reasons unknown.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Hogan isn't medically cleared for a match as far as I know.
> 
> People are running off the assumption Swagger might actually go over Big E not once, but twice for a title win and rematch...does that seem likely?




I know/ of course he won't.

But it would be the best way to use hogan and fun to see


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

If Goo Panda were to point a gun at Vince's head on RAW, then do the same to Vickie Guerrero on Smackdown, look at the ratings it will get!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Superhippy said:


> I'll wait and see too, it's just with Swagger getting in the IC title match, Cesaro in the Chamber match, and Cesaro losing the Antonio, something seems to be brewing. Big E has beaten every heel mid-carder except for Swagger and Ryback, so I think the chances of Swagger winning are actually pretty good. The only other option I see for the IC belt at Mania is Big E v. Henry which I really could'nt give two shits about. I like Henry but he really needs to hang it up already.


All valid points, except Swagger lost to Big E in a squash match. Granted, they were in Texas at the time and like to get him cheat heat and please the crowds by having a Oklahoman lose.

I'm really confused. Either the WWE have a very set plan for the Real Americans disbandment as well as what they're going to do after and are sticking to said plan by slowly brewing and building it up, or they have no idea what they're doing whatsoever and are just throwing things out there to see how people will react.

Sadly, I'm vouching for the latter.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reaper Jones said:


> I don't know what he might be thinking exactly, but I kinda see his point. Sandow was a great heel but his mic skills were what kept him in prominence. Bray came in with better mic skills, better character, better physique. I think he means that Sandow's spot on the mic went to Bray because Bray is better than Sandow.
> 
> That said, I think that Sandow could've still been booked into a short IC program at the very least against Big E. But at this point it's just a burial for reasons unknown.


I'm OBSESSED with Bray but Bray's mic skills are not better than Sandow's, that's utterly ridiculous. Sandow is a borderline CM Punk level talker. Better character, absolutely. Better psysique? I don't know if you've noticed but Bray Wyatt is a fat guy. Sandow may not look like Eddie Guerrero but he's got a better body type than a fat guy.

Not to mention, Sandow has NEVER had a spot like Bray. Absolutely never. They've never treated Sandow with even 1/10'th the respect they've given Wyatt. The two are completely unrelated.

Besides, a guy who's similar in some ways to another doesn't mean you have to de-push one to push the other. Roman Reigns and Randy Orton are practically the same person and both are getting massive pushes.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay, WWE actually have a decent chance to make a good feud between Titus and Darren. Don't fuck it up. They could actually have a meaningful PPV match.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Emma pppppp........ppppppppppppp..................Eva Marie=Dogshit.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm OBSESSED with Bray but Bray's mic skills are not better than Sandow's, that's utterly ridiculous. Sandow is a borderline CM Punk level talker. Better character, absolutely. Better psysique? I don't know if you've noticed but Bray Wyatt is a fat guy. Sandow may not look like Eddie Guerrero but he's got a better body type than a fat guy.
> 
> Not to mention, Sandow has NEVER had a spot like Bray. Absolutely never. They've never treated Sandow with even 1/10'th the respect they've given Wyatt.


You've probably seen Sandow more than I have so I'll concede the point over mic skills. 

To elaborate on my point with regards to physique is that Bray brings in a unique big body/bruiser that makes him a little more credible than Sandow who was somewhat scrawny and getting a little flabby himself. Point I was trying to make was that Bray just is a package that's damn near perfect for the character he's playing and as a package he's superior to Sandow ... Plus he's the kind of prototype heel that the WWE likes to use to put over their babyfaces. 

I know this may not be a fair comparison, but for some reason I can't help but think of Boss Man and Slaughter when I look at Bray. Whereas Sandow doesn't stand out as much as a heel. Great mic skills, but average in everything else. Bray may not be a great technician, but he's unique look-wise (body type just fits with the character perfectly) and that sets him apart.

Plus, I never said that I agreed that Bray took Sandow's spot .. just pointing out why I thought the other poster might've come to that conclusion.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz and Fandango were in the main event? :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Miz and Fandango were in the main event? :lmao


Nah, it's Cesaro vs Orton. Should be sweet.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Before Bray Wyatt debuted, Sandow was the midcard heel with more mic time (his strength), even if he was losing feuds (vs Sheamus or vs Cody), his promos and backstage segment kept him relevant, insert Bray Wyatt's debut, the flavour of the month; instantly Sandow loses all his mic time minutes becuz WWE can only have 1 guy who speaks in a "complicated" manner to not confuse the so called WWE Universe, they scrashed the idea of him having an World Heavyweight championship reign and is show less and less in the weeklies show.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Cesaro vs. Orton should be getting some good time...


----------



## bruser11 (Jul 24, 2003)

what if cesaro wins which i doubt they let him win this one? and ill so mark out if they let him use the SWING on orton since i cant see them making orton doing that.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Cesaro defeated Randy Orton :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Before Bray Wyatt debuted, Sandow was the midcard heel with more mic time (his strength), even if he was losing feuds (vs Sheamus or vs Cody), his promos and backstage segment kept him relevant, insert Bray Wyatt's debut, the flavour of the month; instantly Sandow loses all his mic time minutes becuz WWE can only have 1 guy who speaks in a "complicated" manner to not confuse the so called WWE Universe, they scrashed the idea of him having an World Heavyweight championship reign and is show less and less in the weeklies show.


Bryan Alvarez already confirmed ages ago, before he even cashed in, that Sandow was going to lose his cash in from the moment he won it, it's not something that Bray had any effect on.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes YES YES

Cesaro defeats Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So let me get this straight

Loses to Kofi, loses to Bryan, loses to Cena, loses to Cesaro, DEFINITELY going to lose to Sheamus after this news, absolutely no doubt in my mind if Cesaro beats him, and we're expected to believe he can hang with Batista at WrestleMania. Ok...

Not really a fan of Cesaro getting pushed but he's so much better than Orton it's not even funny, so it's all cool.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

bruser11 said:


> what if cesaro wins which i doubt they let him win this one? and ill so mark out if they let him use the SWING on orton since i cant see them making orton doing that.


He's yet to get The Swing on a ME player yet, for some reason. I think he might actually get on one in the chamber for once. They're all ME players except Christian (sort of). So there's at least a chance there. Him doing it tonight thou is :mark:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Phht, the Shield beats Sheamus, Bryan and Christian and the Wyatt's get stuck beating Rey and the Rhodes Brothers? Fuck off, give them the big hitters.
> 
> Of course, that couldn't happen because none of the Wyatt's are ROMAN FUCKING REIGNS. Ughh. fpalm



Keep bitching, that's all you're good at.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg, Cesaro won?! BADASS.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a bad feeling that Sheamus is going to win his match against Orton as well, leaving only Christian to have lost...What's the point in making just him lose?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fucking amazing night for the Real Americans :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WHAT!? CESARO DEFEATED ORTON!? I really wanna know if it was clean! Also, poor Christian, the only one who lost, because I can expect to Sheamus winning in Raw.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Good ass night for the Real Americans. Gaining dat credibility.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Probably not, but I think his IC title shot will be more just to further the disbandment of the Real Americans and to give Big E something to do. Better he defend his title at a PPV than end up like how Ambrose is with his US title. It could be a pretty decent match, too as long as they don't have Swagger get squashed like he did in his previous matches with Big E. They're both more than capable enough to put on a good match with each other.


Yeup. That's exactly what I was thinking. But I also don't see Swagger and Cesaro being booked in a match on a PPV. The PPV card looks stacked with WWE favourites and I wouldn't be surprised if Swagger is left out of WM having to work their breakup on Raw and Smackdown. Wishfully thinking, it's low-card matchup for Mania, but the card above them is stacked. 

The main chance they both had of getting into mania was a triple threat tag match, but with the way the booking is going at this point, the WWE seems unsure whether they want to break them up and give them a big program or not. The tease is a little too slow and subtle imo. 

Even if it is happening, it seems more likely to be designed for Cesaro's push into singles competition at mania rather than Swagger and Cesaro having a match with each other at this point.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Fuck you!!! for jobbing out Ziggler that way! This is ass!!! 

Any way, what the hell ?? Cesaro beat Randy ? How ? More details plzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow. Was not expecting Cesaro to beat Orton. Randy really needs to beat Sheamus on Raw. I get that they're trying to make him look vulnerable going into the Chamber but he just looks weak as hell to me right now.


----------



## bruser11 (Jul 24, 2003)

MILKY BAR KID ROCKS said:


> He's yet to get The Swing on a ME player yet, for some reason. I think he might actually get on one in the chamber for once. They're all ME players except Christian (sort of). So there's at least a chance there. Him doing it tonight thou is :mark:


What if he hits the swing out side the ring in the chamber and throws someone threw the pod and it breaks :0


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So Cesaro defeats Orton.

That's right, the WORLD CHAMPION has lost four times in the past month. Most likely to be five when he faces fella next Monday.

This booking is quite fucking hideous right now. Guess they're doing their absolute best to devalue every single title belt they have for some reason.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cesaro winning Orton, that's fuckin awesome!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

save.US_bork


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Didn't expect Cesaro to win. I hope it was a good match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Saint Dick said:


> Wow. Was not expecting Cesaro to beat Orton. Randy really needs to beat Sheamus on Raw. I get that they're trying to make him look vulnerable going into the Chamber but he just looks weak as hell to me right now.


Randy is getting a big ole brogue kick


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

MILKY BAR KID ROCKS said:


> He's yet to get The Swing on a ME player yet, for some reason. I think he might actually get on one in the chamber for once. They're all ME players except Christian (sort of). So there's at least a chance there. Him doing it tonight thou is :mark:


Expect a spot with him swinging someone to knock the other 3 down


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Now you have to take Christian out of the Chamber.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Id love for Roman Reigns to have pinned Bryan in that six man just to be able to read the reactions of those on this board


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Now you have to take Christian out of the Chamber.


And Orton needs to be the first one eliminated to take the match seriously. It won't happen, obviously, but there you go.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Even it if wasn't a clean victory, is a huge credibility injection for Cesaro's career.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Even it if wasn't a clean victory, is a huge credibility injection for Cesaro's career.


It's a shame it didn't happen for him on Raw. They usually just skate over SD.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Any detailed spoilers.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

cesaro going over is fantastic. show looks decent. opener and main should both be really good.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

LMAO at Sandow and Ziggler. Hell of a night for them :woods


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, I would've done the Sheamus match tonight and put Cesaro over on Raw where half the audience isn't gonna miss it. Plus if Cesaro was his last opponent and he lost, they could really sell how much danger he's in more effectively than if he got beat by Irish Cena who everybody would expect to beat him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

New avatar to celebrate BOTH of the Real Americans getting the booking they deserve. Glad to see them actually doing something and getting victories instead of fighting Los Matadores or makeshift face tag teams and losing.

Hopefully their decent booking continues for a few more weeks, make them both look good for the EC ppv.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*.Cesaro.b..Randy Orton.with a Neutralizer. Also, Sheamus accidentally hit Christian with the Brogue Kick, causing them to lose to The Shield. This was according to WNW.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> *.Cesaro.b..Randy Orton.with a Neutralizer. Also, Sheamus accidentally hit Christian with the Brogue Kick, causing them to lose to The Shield. This was according to WNW.


Good finish for the 6 man, and that's fucking awesome for Cesaro. Dudes got the rocket in his ass.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DETAILED SPOILERS



> Daniel Bryan comes out first, followed by Christian and Sheamus. Then out comes The Shield it's a six man tag.
> 
> Good exciting match, Ambrose gets the win over Christian due to Sheamus kicking Christian by accident instead of Ambrose.
> 
> ...


Smackdown looks awesome once again, that's three weeks in a row they've seem to put on a good show.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Fully expecting Christian to be replaced by Kane or something.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Da MastaMind said:


> LMAO at Sandow and Ziggler. Hell of a night for them :woods


They're never going to push Sandow even though he is one of the few good mic workers they have. They just have no clue what they're doing now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Goddammit, WWE did you not realize how bad it looks to have your ONE openly gay wrestler rip off another man's pants? Jfc...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I would love to see Swags take the IC title from Big E too. Big E is kinda boring.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Iceman. said:


> EC is shaping up to be a good PPV
> The Chamber Match
> Shield vs Wyatts
> ADR vs Batista
> ...


That looks like shit to me.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

I can understand Ziggler getting punished for his open mouth, but I don't see what is the point for Sandow's depush. He's been excellent all around and could be put into the position of a top heel if only Vince would get behind him. Dude also has amazing synergy with Cena in the ring which is fruits to a great potential feud now that Punk is gone.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

It's so exciting to see Cesaro beginning to break ground and move up. He is where he should be.

What's happening to Sandow right now is a damn travesty. I don't understand it all. Nothing against Darren Young or anything but at this point Damien Sandow should be well above doing the job to Young. Hell, I would be satisfied with a small feud with Christian. In fact, if anyone is to replace Christian at EC, its Damien Freakin' Sandow.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Good exciting match, Ambrose gets the win over Christian due to Sheamus kicking Christian by accident instead of Ambrose.*

Heel turn for Christian? Haven't they feuded 3 or 4 times?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

rocknblues81 said:


> *Good exciting match, Ambrose gets the win over Christian due to Sheamus kicking Christian by accident instead of Ambrose.*
> 
> Heel turn for Christian? Haven't they feuded 3 or 4 times?


They feuded once where they had 3 or 4 matches, and I think Christian won one of them.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> They feuded once where they had 3 or 4 matches, and I think Christian won one of them.


It feels like they had more matches than that. Oh well, I don't think Christian can get any heel heat at this point and so that would be pointless.

Well, it would give Sheamus someone to squash I guess.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I just remember Christian jobbing all the time to Sheamus during his MONSTER push.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

> Cesaro def. Randy Orton clean in the main event in an excellent match. Orton has been on fire lately in-ring, and he put Cesaro over strong here. For what it's worth, he got a big babyface reaction by the time the match was over


So it was clean...damn, I hope this a part of some master plan for Orton.. :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

APEX said:


> So it was clean...damn, I hope this a part of some master plan for Orton.. :lmao


There was a report recently claiming that Orton is in the doghouse over something. I wouldn't be surprised if this is his punishment. He's had a decent run and has worked pretty hard with what he's given, but I'm concerned that once he does drop the belt, it's another year or more of midcard hell for him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The plan out of Mania is probably Bryan/Batista for a few months at least. I'd throw Orton in a program with a young guy since he has some credibility now(though diminishing), possibly from NXT. I'd dig a guy like Sami Zayn getting called up and working a match with Orton on the post Wrestlemania-Raw. You know that crowed would go nuts for him. But that's just me going on a HUGE Stretch.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I love that they'll give everyone a win against Ortin to further the storyline..... except Christian. Still, my boy Cesaro picking up da win.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

More Detail On The Main Event.



> 7. Cesaro defeated Randy Orton in a non-title match. There were some signs planted in the audience that said "Cesaro Section." Looks like they are starting to call Antonio Cesaro as just Cesaro now, as this is the second time they've called him that tonight. Fast back and forth action to start with Orton ducking out of the ring a few times. Strong cheers for Cesaro and loud We The People chants. Orton faked an injury outside and then roughed up Cesaro. Orton went for his hanging DDT, but Cesaro reversed it into the Cesaro Swing and he did 16 revolutions. The crowd went crazy. Great near fall, as Cesaro hit the uppercut. There were loud "this is awesome" chants and the crowd was loving this match. Cesaro hit a powerbomb off a reversal from the top rope and then hit The Neutralizer for the clean pin...


Match seems friggen awesome.

Some people are saying it was dirty with Zeb interference, and some are saying it was clean. Either way happen Cesaro got the Win.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I love that Cesaro beat Orton.

I hate that Sandow lost to Young.



TakeMyGun said:


> Good finish for the 6 man, and that's fucking awesome for Cesaro. *Dudes got the rocket in his ass.*


*Phrasing.* :lmao


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Smackdown seems to be doing better than Raw so far IMO with the wrestling matches.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I give up R.E Sandow, I've not seen him on television for weeks, and first time he's used, jobbing to Darren Young.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> * Cesaro defeated Randy Orton in the main event.


:mark:

Highly doubt this was clean but good for Cesaro because I thought for sure Orton was winning clean.

Edit-it was clean? Holy shit.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

:lmao damn son @ dat Cesaro, no way in hell Orton isn't in the dog house. Completely buying Orton being in the dog house at this point, and then the crowd was behind Cesaro in a heel/heel match :lmao, insult to injury.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ooooooo cesaro beats orton clean :0 defo be watching smackdown this week 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about making the Wyatt's look strong, since Bray Wyatt is facing, get this, *JOHN MOTHERFUCKING CENA AT WRESTLEMANIA*.


Bray is basically on the edge of establishing himself permanently. It reminds me of The Undertaker in 1991, beating Hogan for the title. Once he did that, his career was set. Bray beat Bryan clean, will probably score the pin for the Family at EC and then face Cena at XXX. That's his version of Taker beating Hogan in '91. He will no doubt complete the package by winning the title at some point this year, maybe even before Summerslam. After that, his career will be set.

Of course, I'm just being ultra positive about Bray here, but I stand by it.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Damien jobbing to Darren Young fpalm

Exited for Cesaro though, even if I don't agree with the name change it seems to indicate a push coming his way. Probably not before WM, but it's coming.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

* Cesaro defeated Randy Orton in the main event. :mark:

Also Swagger gettin dat number one contendership :mark:


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Very pleased to hear Cesaro got a clean W on Orton. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn, Cesaro went over clean, awesome. Hope the crowd reaction comes through when I watch it on TV. Would have been even better in front of a hot raw crowd, but ya can't have it all.

Christian being the only guy to lose to Orton, classic 'E. Maybe someone will beat him down and take his chamber spot?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> All valid points, except Swagger lost to Big E in a squash match. Granted, they were in Texas at the time and like to get him cheat heat and please the crowds by having a Oklahoman lose.
> 
> I'm really confused. Either the WWE have a very set plan for the Real Americans disbandment as well as what they're going to do after and are sticking to said plan by slowly brewing and building it up, or they have no idea what they're doing whatsoever and are just throwing things out there to see how people will react.
> 
> Sadly, I'm vouching for the latter.


Yea after seeing the results I am feeling much better about my WM30 prediction now. Swagger w/Zeb vs. Cesaro w/Hogan for the IC belt. Cesaro is about to get a mighty push and if the match ends up being great like I think it will, Swagger will actually benefit alot too.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I do feel bad for both Sandow and Ziggler. I don't think they should be in the main event, atleast not right now, but being jobbed out the way they are is pathetic. Job out Ryder,Santino,Yoshi Tatsu,Curt Hawkins,3MB, not guys that the fans still really like and have potential for the future. 

And WTF is going on with The Miz. He acts like this disgruntled employee on Raw on the verge of turning heel, or maybe he already has, but on Smackdown and Main Event he is still a business as usual babyface dancing with Emma and whatever. Pretty dumb if you ask me.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

They better leave the Ontario crowd unedited for the Cesaro vs Orton match. Can't wait :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Cesaro beating orton, I can't wait until friday.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Antonio Cesaro being put over as a face and Swagger number one contender for the IC Title. Look like we are gonna have Cesaro + Swagger AND a big IC match at Wrestlemania :mark:


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

No Wyatt/Shield interaction/promo this week?


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Cesaro :mark:

So I'm guessing Swagger wins the IC title and faces Cesaro for it at Mania? I'd be happy with that.

Orton winning the chamber match would be a complete joke with the way he's been booked. I know it's so him winning would be a huge surprise but it's stupid.

Ziggler :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Phht, the Shield beats Sheamus, Bryan and Christian and the Wyatt's get stuck beating Rey and the Rhodes Brothers? Fuck off, give them the big hitters.
> 
> Of course, that couldn't happen because none of the Wyatt's are ROMAN FUCKING REIGNS. Ughh. fpalm


The Shield deserve to beat high calibre stars like Sheamus and Bryan. Wyatts getting a win over the former tag team champions and Rey Mysterio isn't something to scoff at. But hey, the world is against all your faves :draper2

:mark: @ Cesaro beating Orton. He's really on a roll and wouldn't look out of place with an IC title reign in the near future.

Interesting that the goofball Swagger is given the IC title shot. Although it could be a solid matchup.

USOS. Would be great to see them get a title shot after this run of momentum so far this year.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't see how the Wyatts are being shown to be weak. It's not like they are losing, Bray beat Bryan clean at the Rumble and they'll most likely beat The Shield at EC.

Plus, The Shield won because Sheamus Brogue kicked Christian by mistake.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Cesaro beating Orton clean? This could be a sign of a push but i'm not marking at all because WWE fucks up every push in the end. I expect to see him on Main Event losing to R-Truth in a few weeks.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Orton losing again?
Oh my


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

So everyone who is in the chamber match gets to beat Orton except for Christian............................................


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> So everyone who is in the chamber match gets to beat Orton except for Christian............................................


Which was plain stupid. Christian could've won with a rollup atleast. Why have everyone beat Orton except for Christian?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Quoth the Raven said:


> I don't see how the Wyatts are being shown to be weak. It's not like they are losing, Bray beat Bryan clean at the Rumble and they'll most likely beat The Shield at EC.
> 
> Plus, *The Shield won because Sheamus Brogue kicked Christian by mistake*.


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

Eva Marie def Alicia Fox ???


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Great to have Cesaro going over. By far my favorite mid-carder at this point. Hopefully they give him a big Babyface run this summer.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What is Rudolph Diggler doing in the Impact Zone!?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I assume Cesaro vs Orton was on Smackdown to give the wwe the ability to post-edit if necessary to sweeten the crowd and the like. Sounds like they didn't need to worry about that. Cesaro will have a Muscle & Fitness photo spread out in the coming months, probably to coincide with WM30, and in that photoshoot he wasn't alone as one John Cena is in it with him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So Orton jobs to even Cesaro? I don't get it, if the purpose is to make people doubt it when he pulls off the big win, why not go all the way and even let Christian beat him so it becomes 0-5 (because it's obvious Sheamus will beat him too)? It goes along with the fact his record in the chamber matches is 0-5 and they could build next week's show around that. At least I hope it'll be a enjoyable match.

Oh well, I hope if he's getting punished for rightfully complaining about the awful booking, then it's just the jobs he's doing in this gauntlet and he goes on to retain. I actually kinda want him to go back to "midcard hell" for a while after dropping the title post-Mania because I'll finally find my excuse to stop watching for a while, being burned out and all.

On the bright side, hopefully this means a push to the main event for Cesaro. He's awesome to watch and deserves it seeing as he's starting to really get over with the fans and is a face turn waiting to happen.

lol @ Ziggler jobbing in the dark match. :lol It's like they even want me to feel sorry for him.


----------



## simottaja (Sep 24, 2013)

WOOOO Cesaro! The match should be good.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Cesaro over Orton


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Total Divas is really making me get behind Eva Marie and support her but i don't think she should be going over Alicia Fox just yet even if it is only a cheap roll up! Alicia Fox seems to be one of the Divas that knows what she's doing and is never thrown off her game in matches. She deserves better but i guess good for Eva?
OMG! I cannot believe Cesaro went over Orton, i'm just soo ecstatic about his future. He's just a boss in the ring and i hope he gets a main event push which i think will really pick up after WrestleMania. All this losing clearly means Orton will retain at the Chamber though.
It's also cool to get a lil' Divas brawl between Summer/Emma, i will enjoy this Smackdown!


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

JY57 said:


> * Darren Young comes out to a new theme song and defeats Damien Sandow.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Surprised Cesaro won. Seems officials are getting behind him atm and a push may be incoming after Mania. They've changed his name from Antonio Cesaro to just ''Cesaro'' officially.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Vyer said:


> Smackdown seems to be doing better than Raw so far IMO with the wrestling matches.


Smackdown has been better than RAW all year if you're a fan of wrestling.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Phht, the Shield beats Sheamus, Bryan and Christian and the Wyatt's get stuck beating Rey and the Rhodes Brothers? Fuck off, give them the big hitters.
> 
> Of course, that couldn't happen because none of the Wyatt's are ROMAN FUCKING REIGNS. Ughh. fpalm


Yeah Bray just beat Bryan at the Rumble it's not like he's getting pushed or anything.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How about making the Wyatt's look strong, since Bray Wyatt is facing, get this, *JOHN MOTHERFUCKING CENA AT WRESTLEMANIA*. For god's sake, Roman Reigns will have his day, and then another, and then another, and then another, and then another, and then another, and then another, and then another, and you get the idea by this point. That guy is gonna have a world title collection that rivals Cena and Triple H, mark my words. They've beaten tons of big teams already, the Wyatt's need that kind of rub now if the fans are to take that match even REMOTELY seriously. Quite honestly, they should've been building Bray Wyatt for this match since the day he came in to the company but this company has no long term plans so that didn't happen, and now they're wasting the little time they have giving him guys that we know shouldn't be the least bit competitive.


Bray has been the strongest booked heel on the roster. He hasn't been pinned, and he beat Bryan clean in a singles match. How many other heels can say that?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If Cesaro is getting pushed, and likely as a face given the crowd reax to him - what's the deal with Zeb siding with him and smacking Swagger and all that? Is it a case where Swagger takes it, whereas Cesaro will not and that will be his face turn? Cesaro loses in the chamber and Zeb browbeats him and goes to slap him and Cesaro has none of it?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Vince showing in DAT BURIAL of ziggler that you need to shut your mouth and be a yes man in the middle of a push.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> So Orton jobs to even Cesaro? I don't get it, if the purpose is to make people doubt it when he pulls off the big win, *why not go all the way and even let Christian beat him* so it becomes 0-5 (because it's obvious Sheamus will beat him too)? It goes along with the fact his record in the chamber matches is 0-5 and they could build next week's show around that. At least I hope it'll be a enjoyable match.


C'mon now, you know better than that. 

:christian < rton2 

Always. :vince


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> I don't see how the Wyatts are being shown to be weak. It's not like they are losing, Bray beat Bryan clean at the Rumble and they'll most likely beat The Shield at EC.
> 
> Plus, The Shield won because Sheamus Brogue kicked Christian by mistake.


they, aren't. ignore the super mark's whining.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Smackdown opened with Daniel Bryan coming out. Huge cheers. A six man tag was introduced between Daniel Bryan, Christian, and Sheamus vs The Shield...
> 
> 1. The Shield defeated Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Christian. Great back and forth action between all men. The crowd was crazy for Daniel Bryan and The shield. The Shield got the win after Sheamus gave Christian the accidental Brogue Kick, and Rollins pinned him...
> 
> ...



full detailes spoilers from prowrestling.net


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

If they make Orton win at EC it'll be so fucking retarded, but I honesty won't be surprised because of how pathetic this creative team is.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the way Cesaro defeated Randy Orton with no interference and in a dominate way (atleast from what was written in the spoilers-16 revolutions-!! )telling us two things
firstly orton can't win the EC and it won't really help him regain his credibility before WM unless somehow he pinned all the other 5 in the match

secondly They are really willing to go all the distance with cesaro push and maybe he will be pushed as a top face/heel sooner than later


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Cesaro beating the WWE World Heavyweight Champion clean? This I got to see!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone else feel like they might be going for Swagger push 2.0? Like, going for a similar thing as last year, but instead it's the IC title and maybe he feuds with a few foreign dudes for a little while before it goes full circle and he drops it to Cesaro? Assuming he actually gets it from E, because he has yet to beat him save for a count out victory.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome! just gonna watch to see Cesaro own Orton.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh poor Sandow  that's ridiculous to move on Cryme Tyme 2.0's "feud" that will only result in a pre show match guaranteed.

Cesaro win will be awesome to see, it's not a huge deal but it's funny seeing as though Orton has lost to Cena, Bryan and Cesaro clean and the only one he's beaten is Christian, yet to see with Sheamus, although i do think Fella will win.

6 man looks fun too (Y)


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

* Eva Marie def Alicia Fox.

I need to see this classic.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Can see the twist Zeb been dragging swagger down recently and bigging cesaro up . Cesaro accidentally costs swagger his IC title match and Russo swerve style swagger and Zeb turn on him Match set for mania.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Seems kinda lame they're making Orton look like a little bitch by having him job to everyone but Christian. Not an Orton mark, but you're supposed to make your World champion look a little bit formidable, at least. Also fpalm at Sandow jobbing with no direction and Ziggler in a dark match.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Cesaro beating Orton is awesome, but this Orton losing thing is getting over the top. It's so obvious now that he'll retain.



Jack Thwagger said:


> Does anyone else feel like they might be going for Swagger push 2.0? Like, going for a similar thing as last year, but instead it's the IC title and maybe he feuds with a few foreign dudes for a little while before it goes full circle and he drops it to Cesaro? Assuming he actually gets it from E, because he has yet to beat him save for a count out victory.


Nah, they've merely done this so Big E has a heel opponent at EC to beat.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

the fox said:


> the way Cesaro defeated Randy Orton with no interference and in a dominate way (atleast from what was written in the spoilers-16 revolutions-!! )telling us two things
> firstly orton can't win the EC and it won't really help him regain his credibility before WM unless somehow he pinned all the other 5 in the match
> 
> secondly They are really willing to go all the distance with cesaro push and maybe he will be pushed as a top face/heel sooner than later


Yea, beating Orton clean in that context is massive tbh. The rumors must be true about Orton being in the dog house atm too because they are really making him look terrible. 

Then again, i do recall Wade Barrett as IC champ defeating Orton clean on Raw in 2012 i think.. but i think this was just used as a way to try and get his bull hammer finisher more over because he jobbed to Orton on the next show they had and ofc Orton was basically just a mid-carder at that point although he hardly ever lost. 

If Orton loses to 4 of the 5 participants (Can't see how he is ever going to beat Sheamus at this point) are they really going to have him keep the title at EC? I mean he isn't going to look the least bit credible going up against Batista at Mania when he is likely going to destroy Del Rio( Who is always booked very legitimately) at the same ppv.

The winner you would think can only be Bryan or Orton though so the odds are definitely in his favor of retaining somehow. Weird booking though.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I really wouldn't put too much into Cesaro beating Orton, it's just so it's a "surprise" when he retains at the chamber.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TheWFEffect said:


> Can see the twist Zeb been dragging swagger down recently and bigging cesaro up . Cesaro accidentally costs swagger his IC title match and Russo swerve style swagger and Zeb turn on him Match set for mania.


Ah, I could totally see Cesaro costing Swagger his title. The only problem is that would signal more of a face turn for Swagger, not for Cesaro.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I hate Orton, but it is getting pretty ridiculous. You unify the world title, then job your champion out every week and that's how they plan on making it seem more special? It's not worth all this just to make people think your champ might lose. Besides, everyone thinks he's gonna WIN now anyways. Even if he loses and most of us were wrong, it's still not worth it. There are other ways of swerving people, like building up every Chamber guy the same so you don't know who might win. Well, except Christian.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

What if Cesaro wins and main events against Batista? I personally would accept that.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*CESARO :mark:*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yay, Cesaro wins!

Young beating Sandow... meh, it's bad, but nowhere near as bad as when Sandow lost to Santino. I'll hold out until after Mania before continuing my pissing and moaning about Sandow's constant jobbing, in the hopes that they actually make something out of it. I'm not a fan of losing streak stories, but it's better than him just being a loser and doing nothing for the rest of his career.

... or maybe I'll just continue bitching about it anyway until they finally push Sandow like they should. I have no idea. What worries me is he hasn't been on Raw in several weeks and he wasn't on TV at all last week.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

lolchristian

Are there more detailed spoilers anywhere? Curious about that main event. :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Lady Killer said:


> lolchristian
> 
> Are there more detailed spoilers anywhere? Curious about that main event. :mark:


This was in the thread:



> 7. Cesaro defeated Randy Orton in a non-title match. There were some signs planted in the audience that said "Cesaro Section." Looks like they are starting to call Antonio Cesaro as just Cesaro now, as this is the second time they've called him that tonight. Fast back and forth action to start with Orton ducking out of the ring a few times. Strong cheers for Cesaro and loud We The People chants. Orton faked an injury outside and then roughed up Cesaro. Orton went for his hanging DDT, but Cesaro reversed it into the Cesaro Swing and he did 16 revolutions. The crowd went crazy. Great near fall, as Cesaro hit the uppercut. There were loud "this is awesome" chants and the crowd was loving this match. Cesaro hit a powerbomb off a reversal from the top rope and then hit The Neutralizer for the clean pin...


Really looking forward to the match from the way the report makes it seem. Plus Cesaro/Orton is a fresh match-up, and Cesaro is Cesaro. I'll be interested in seeing if it surpasses the Bryan/Orton match from December as Orton's best (one-on-one) TV match in forever.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

D-Bry'sPonyTail said:


> What if Cesaro wins and main events against Batista? I personally would accept that.


I don't know. Even if that happens, I think that is much more interesting to see a new superstar winning the championship at Mania than defend it. I mean, a feud where Cesaro show how badly he wants the title and all the odds to get it, turning face in the process just sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

FalseKing said:


> * Eva Marie def Alicia Fox.
> 
> I need to see this classic.


A classic? Yeah right! Eva Marie beat Alicia Fox. The crowd was pretty flat for this besides booing when Eva when she came out. She won with a cheap roll up...


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ziggler :ti


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> This was in the thread:
> 
> Really looking forward to the match from the way the report makes it seem. Plus Cesaro/Orton is a fresh match-up, and Cesaro is Cesaro. I'll be interested in seeing if it surpasses the Bryan/Orton match from December as Orton's best (one-on-one) TV match in forever.


Fuck that sounds awesome. :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Seems to be another fantastic Smackdown. WWE finally realized they have a show to make for Fridays.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

This is looking solid... Smackdown has really been up it's game since last Summer. Pumped to watch this show :mark:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

FUCKING CESARO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Remember on this forum when every bitched about Cesaro every week at the start of his US title reign? People called him boring....:lmao
*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cesaro getting a huge face push? :mark


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

APEX said:


> *Remember on this forum when every bitched about Cesaro every week at the start of his US title reign? People called him boring....:lmao
> *


I'm afraid that you have Cesaro's reign mixed up with Randy Orton's WWE title reign.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> I'm afraid that you have Cesaro's reign mixed up with Randy Orton's WWE title reign.


*OOOOO GOOOD ONEEE!!!!!....

No.

For the record im a huge fan of his, I think he has a great future in the WWE.

I was just pointing out that a lot of people bashed him when he first got the strap for being boring, and how opinions change over time.

Don't give up your day job, kid.*


----------



## Este Chico (Apr 17, 2012)

This was the first show I have been to in *16 years* and my wife's first show ever. We had great tickets and had an fantastic time. 
When Kane came out at the end to demand an apology from Daniel Bryan I was very happy.
Damn good show and now my wife wants to go every time they are in town.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

CESARO BITCH :mark: 
How did he win?
Also I think they just want to make Ziggler suicide now.
Damien Sandow seems to fall to Ziggler's level too.


----------



## Este Chico (Apr 17, 2012)

The Cynical Heel said:


> CESARO BITCH :mark:
> How did he win?
> Also I think they just want to make Ziggler suicide now.
> Damien Sandow seems to fall to Ziggler's level too.


Spinning uppercut to the neutralizer. It was a great match.:clap


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

APEX said:


> *OOOOO GOOOD ONEEE!!!!!....
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Good point. And it's weird because nothing has changed since then, he's still extremely entertaining inside the ring like he was at that time, and extremely boring out like he was at that time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

APEX said:


> *OOOOO GOOOD ONEEE!!!!!....
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Cesaro is an Indy darling, nobody questioned his ring work. Anybody who thinks he lacks a personality (such as myself) still does. Which on this board has always been, and always would've been an extreme minority due to the workrate/who gives a fuck about mic skills bias Internet fans have.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cesaro is an Indy darling, nobody questioned his ring work. Anybody who thinks he lacks a personality (such as myself) still does. Which on this board has always been, and always would've been an extreme minority due to the workrate/who gives a fuck about mic skills bias Internet fans have.






 :cesaro


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Cynical Heel said:


> :cesaro


Jesus, looks terrible here. Looks like that 45 year old guy you find wandering around a nightclub by himself on the creep. Wise decision to shave that head.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Jesus, looks terrible here. Looks like that 45 year old guy you find wandering around a nightclub by himself on the creep. Wise decision to shave that head.


Here's a WrestleMania spot for you sir.





Provided to you by :cesaro *beast mode*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Cynical Heel said:


> :cesaro


So he can beat up a stool and do some goofy shit, I want to see a good promo from him. I'm not gonna get it, clearly. He's been given the amazing Zeb Colter for a reason.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

Ziggler and Sandow jobbing, this company


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So he can beat up a stool and do some goofy shit, I want to see a good promo from him. I'm not gonna get it, clearly. He's been given the amazing Zeb Colter for a reason.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Cynical Heel said:


>


Look , it's fairly obvious Cesaro isn't anything special on the mic. That promo is certainly nothing special and the delivery is pretty poor. I'm a fan of his but he needs Coulter.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

He isn't a poor speaker, he's just okay. Not that I mind, coz he's spectacular in the ring and has Colter with him, so no reason not to push him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro is never happy. Why do you people keep trying to convince him?

Anyway, Cesaro beating Orton clean is the booking team's way of telling the story that Orton is vulnerable to lose in the chamber. He'll most likely lose to Fella on Raw as well. Which means WWE is telling you that everyone except Christian has a chance to win the chamber. Of course that's not exactly true but that's what they want you to think to gain interest in the PPV.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Look , it's fairly obvious Cesaro isn't anything special on the mic. That promo is certainly nothing special and the delivery is pretty poor. I'm a fan of his but he needs Coulter.


That promo was great for what it was, selling his upcoming match with Regal, the fact that he has helped him get where he is and they have a histroy together, and the fact that he is a heel at the end.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought that Cesaro talking about his workout routine was pretty great. If anyone can link it I would appreciate it but you can tell he is passionate and can speak competently when comfortable.

But he's got Zeb so why bother?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Cesaro pinned Orton? Get outta town! :cheer


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

tylermoxreigns said:


> This is looking solid... Smackdown has really been up it's game since last Summer. Pumped to watch this show :mark:


WWE is in television programming contract negotiations with NBC and other networks and are looking to sell all their programming as a package thus need to get the SD! ratings as strong as possible.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, I love how they're pushing Cesaro. It probably won't amount to anything, but I'll still mark when I'll see him pinning Orton.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Pyro is never happy. Why do you people keep trying to convince him?


I'm the easiest person on the forum to make happy, all I want is pushes for guys who can talk. That's not asking much, they just don't do it.



The Cynical Heel said:


>





Marrakesh said:


> Look , it's fairly obvious Cesaro isn't anything special on the mic. That promo is certainly nothing special and the delivery is pretty poor. I'm a fan of his but he needs Coulter.


What he said. As good as this guy is in the ring, he's exactly that not good on the mic.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Ceasro is a Swiss version of ADR. He is only good in the ring, that's about it.

I don't see him ever making it as a top guy.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

He's too likable to be a heel. It's a situation similar to Bryan imo. A nice guy who's a beast in the ring equals a great babyface.


----------



## The Phenom_Taker (Aug 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Ceasro is a Swiss version of ADR. He is only good in the ring, that's about it.
> 
> I don't see him ever making it as a top guy.



Yeah but ADR's never been that over and Ricardo was always getting the bigger pops.

With Cesaro and Zeb, you get a great wrestler, a great talker and 2 individuals equally over with the fans. Win win.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Somebody suffering a nasty cut on the eye in a Big E Langston match...whaddya know?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Big E needs to slow the fuck down.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:austin3

Did I just read Cesaro Defeated Randy Orton..in the Main Event?

:banderas


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao

Another cut up eye in a Big E match...

dude headbutt someone again?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Big E is so boring. I wish they take the title from him. He will just turn into another Ezekiel Jackson. 

Ohhh, yeah this one is a friend of... 
:cena

Fuck.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Big E is so boring. I wish they take the title from him. He will just turn into another Ezekiel Jackson.
> 
> Ohhh, yeah this one is a friend of...
> :cena
> ...


Don't worry, he's black. He's doomed, Cena's friend or not.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I officially want more Jinder Mahal. 35 seconds of mic time a week pls


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

As far as the debate about Cesaro goes I think the WWE is turning into more of a work rate company. The writing is so bad these days most lengthy promos are met with apathy from the audience.

Even Heyman and Punk's feud was a huge letdown in terms of mic work. I can see the modern WWE audience buying guys without great mic skills(Bryan is proof) as top guys. I think Cesaro showed good charisma as a face on the indies, and is a few character tweaks away from being a star. He already has we the people and the Cesaro swing to get big pops, and the swiss death uppercut gets a big reaction as well.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Jinder Mahal should get 35 seconds of mic time a week.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Seems like Big E is constantly bustin' somebody's eye up. Dude must throw some stiff shots or is catchin somebody with his head during that weird clothesline he does.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

When are they gonna let Cesaro do the UFO?


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> So everyone who is in the chamber match gets to beat Orton except for Christian............................................


Then we remember he's the least over member of the match, most injury prone, and doesn't matter. Hell of Rey wasn't such a risk, he would have filled that spot and won on sd lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro beats Orton?


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm the easiest person on the forum to make happy, all I want is pushes for guys who can talk. That's not asking much, they just don't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everybody needs to cut 20 miuntes long promos about philosophy .



Mr.Cricket said:


> Ceasro is a Swiss version of ADR. He is only good in the ring, that's about it.
> 
> I don't see him ever making it as a top guy.


Too bad Cesaro is over, and entertaining, and not boring and doesn't get _crickets_.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Cynical Heel said:


> Not everybody needs to cut 20 minutes long promos about philosophy .


A promo needs to be neither 20 minutes long, nor about philosophy. In fact, especially not about philosophy. Look at the best character in WWE right now. Most, if not all of Bray's promos are short, succinct, effective promos that tell a story. That's all it takes. And that needs to be delivered by a great mic worker, and Cesaro is not. He bores me when he talks, and if you bore me when you talk, I can't get into you. It doesn't matter to me what your level in the ring is. I can appreciate a good or great match, don't get me wrong, but not in the same way, I don't look at it as a push worthy attribute.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> A promo needs to be neither 20 minutes long, nor about philosophy. In fact, especially not about philosophy. It just needs to be delivered by a great mic worker, and Cesaro is not. He bores me when he talks, and if you bore me when you talk, I can't get into you. It doesn't matter to me what your level in the ring is. I can appreciate a good or great match, don't get me wrong, but not in the same way, I don't look at it as a push worthy attribute.


He was given a manager because he is an average talker. That's what managers are for. It's not like a good talker can get a wrestler to do his wrestling for him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And he doesn't need to, because quite frankly, what goes on in the ring apart from who goes over is irrelevant. It's a plot device to drive things forward and that's it. If you can't talk, you don't belong getting a push in the first place. You can stick a manager with a great mic worker and they'll just enhance him and make him better, that's been done before. 

Besides, anybody can LEARN to wrestle, but if you don't have the natural charisma and flair to talk, you'll never have it. Look at Randy Orton, he's been in WWE for 12 years and still isn't respectable on the mic.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And he doesn't need to, because quite frankly, what goes on in the ring apart from who goes over is irrelevant. It's a plot device to drive things forward and that's it. If you can't talk, you don't belong getting a push in the first place.


:delrio:lelbrock:jeff1:reigns

And tell that anybody can learn to wrestle to Batista and The Miz. I know this is going nowhere because you always come back with a new argument out of the blue, but what the hell.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Ceasro is a Swiss version of ADR.


Except he's over with the crowd and gets better reactions than ADR ever did.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Cynical Heel said:


> :delrio:lelbrock:jeff1:reigns
> 
> And tell that anybody can learn to wrestle to Batista and The Miz. I know this is going nowhere because you always come back with a new argument out of the blue, but what the hell.


Batista improved DRAMATICALLY in the ring. He was never the best worker or anything but he never had to be because of his connections and his body. He was carried to plenty of good matches, and that's enough. More than enough, actually. WWE has never required anybody to be a ring general to get pushed. In fact, more often than not, it's the ring generals that are assigned to put over and bump for the guys they really want to push instead of them. Look at Christian, Ziggler, Tyson Kidd, etc.

Miz can be carried too although he has no reason to be motivated enough to want to perform respectably with what they've done to him.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And he doesn't need to, because quite frankly, what goes on in the ring apart from who goes over is irrelevant. It's a plot device to drive things forward and that's it. If you can't talk, you don't belong getting a push in the first place.


That's complete nonsense. Chris Benoit got over and won a world title because of his ring work. Daniel Bryan is the most popular guy in wrestling right now, he also got over because of what he does in the ring. Looks like they're gearing up Cesaro for a push. You know what preceded this? The crowd responding to his matches. To suggest that everything that happens in the ring other than who wins is irrelevant is nothing short of foolish. It may not be the most important facet but it certainly matters, or can matter depending on how good the guy is. Look at Roman Reigns. He's the worst talker in The Shield yet he's the most over and it's not just because WWE positioned him to be that guy, what he's been doing in his matches contributed.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Batista improved DRAMATICALLY in the ring. He was never the best worker or anything but he never had to be because of his connections and his body. He was carried to plenty of good matches, and that's enough. More than enough, actually. WWE has never required anybody to be a ring general to get pushed. In fact, more often than not, it's the ring generals that are assigned to put over and bump for the guys they really want to push instead of them. Look at Christian, Ziggler, Tyson Kidd, etc.
> 
> Miz can be carried too although he has no reason to be motivated enough to want to perform respectably with what they've done to him.


Well then Cesaro's lucky enough to have some natural charisma and be a bigger guy so he can add impressive power moves to his arsenal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Saint Dick said:


> That's complete nonsense. Chris Benoit got over and won a world title because of his ring work. Daniel Bryan is the most popular guy in wrestling right now, he also got over because of what he does in the ring. Looks like they're gearing up Cesaro for a push. You know what preceded this? The crowd responding to his matches. To suggest that everything that happens in the ring other than who wins is irrelevant is nothing short of foolish. It may not be the most important facet but it certainly matters, or can matter depending on how good the guy is. Look at Roman Reigns. He's the worst talker in The Shield yet he's the most over *and it's not just because WWE positioned him to be that guy*, what he's been doing in his matches contributed.


Ummm, yes it is. What has Roman Reigns even DONE in his matches apart from come in and hit the Superman punch and the Spear after Rollins and Ambrose did all the WORK? They're better than he is in the ring by a mile. Yeah, I'll say what he's done in the ring contributed, he saves their ass from losing, that's what the fuck he does that contributes.

Those guys don't move numbers. Maybe Daniel Bryan CAN, but there's no statistical evidence for it, and even then, before Daniel Bryan developed the Yes chant he got small, mediocre reactions at best. And no I'm not saying he's as over as he is solely because of the Yes chant, but that got him off the ground and running. Before that, he was just another geek who got ignored. Even now, there's no proof that he draws, even though I believe some of it is down to bad booking. Chris Benoit didn't move numbers, Cesaro damn sure doesn't move numbers, HBK didn't move numbers, Bret Hart didn't move numbers. These guys aren't DRAWS. It's one thing to be over with the crowd who buys the tickets no matter what and never goes away, that audience is embedded into WWE, it's another thing to draw money. Hogan drew, couldn't work, Rock drew, couldn't work. Austin could work but after he broke his neck, he couldn't work in a Bryan or Cesaro way, he had to adapt to a brawling style where he just threw a lot of punches. Not exactly the IWC's preferred style, he drew. Cena always needs to be carried to have his good matches, he's sloppy and unpolished as fuck, he drew. 

Nobody that I know of that's a really strong worker drew, apart from Flair, who is pretty much regarded as one of, if not the best, probably top 3 to 5 at worst, most charismatic wrestlers and mic workers of all time.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ummm, yes it is. What has Roman Reigns even DONE in his matches apart from come in and hit the Superman punch and the Spear after Rollins and Ambrose did all the WORK? They're better than he is in the ring by a mile. Yeah, I'll say what he's done in the ring contributed, he saves their ass from losing, that's what the fuck he does that contributes.
> 
> Those guys don't move numbers. Maybe Daniel Bryan CAN, but there's no statistical evidence for it, and even then, before Daniel Bryan developed the Yes chant he got small, mediocre reactions at best. And no I'm not saying he's as over as he is solely because of the Yes chant, but that got him off the ground and running. Before that, he was just another geek who got ignored. Even now, there's no proof that he draws, even though I believe some of it is down to bad booking. Chris Benoit didn't move numbers, Cesaro damn sure doesn't move numbers, HBK didn't move numbers, Bret Hart didn't move numbers. These guys aren't DRAWS. It's one thing to be over with the crowd who buys the tickets no matter what and never goes away, that audience is embedded into WWE, it's another thing to draw money. Hogan drew, couldn't work, Rock drew, couldn't work. Austin could work but after he broke his neck, he couldn't work in a Bryan or Cesaro way, he had to adapt to a brawling style where he just threw a lot of punches. Not exactly the IWC's preferred style, he drew. Cena always needs to be carried to have his good matches, he's sloppy and unpolished as fuck, he drew.
> 
> Nobody that I know of that's a really strong worker drew, apart from Flair, who is pretty much regarded as one of, if not the best, probably top 3 to 5 at worst, most charismatic wrestlers and mic workers of all time.


Oh my God now the ratings talk I'm out of here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not interested in talking about ratings beyond the point I just made. Workrate doesn't draw, and therefore, you can't make the argument that it's important. You can prefer it if you want but that's it.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

HOW IN THE LIVING HELL CAN YOU SAY DANIEL BRYAN AND CESARO DON'T DRAW WHEN THEY AREN'T FUCKING MAIN EVENTERS!?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daniel Bryan isn't a main eventer?

And see, you just proved my point. It's not about workrate, it's about BOOKING.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

No, he's not, he's used as a held back upper midcarder. Both him AND Cesaro get main event babyface reactions because of their amazing ring work.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't know upper midcarders were 3 time world champions who routinely main event PPV's, I could've sworn an upper midcarder was someone like Bray Wyatt, but ok.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

The WHC was an upper midcarder title and you can't say those 2 "reigns" were anything close to Daniel Bryan getting his main event spot officially. 
Anyway, this talk has gone too long and to conclude, I'm just going to say that Cesaro gets a better face reaction as a heel than who WWE thinks is their second face.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Cynical Heel said:


> The WHC was an upper midcarder title and you can't say those 2 "reigns" were anything close to Daniel Bryan getting his main event spot officially.


John Cena did THE JAWB.

To an unestablished finisher that no one saw coming. At the second or third (depending on your perspective) biggest PPV of the year. In the main event.

Does that count?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ummm, yes it is. What has Roman Reigns even DONE in his matches apart from come in and hit the Superman punch and the Spear after Rollins and Ambrose did all the WORK? They're better than he is in the ring by a mile. Yeah, I'll say what he's done in the ring contributed, he saves their ass from losing, that's what the fuck he does that contributes.


I'm well aware that Rollins (and maybe Ambrose) is a better worker than Reigns. Doesn't change the fact that the crowd love the Superman punch and the spear and pop for them every single time. If you don't think those factors contributed to Reigns getting over you're wrong. Simple as that. What he did in the ring week in, week out mattered. I'm not saying it was more important than his size, look or booking but it helped.



> Those guys don't move numbers. Maybe Daniel Bryan CAN, but there's no statistical evidence for it, and even then, before Daniel Bryan developed the Yes chant he got small, mediocre reactions at best. And no I'm not saying he's as over as he is solely because of the Yes chant, but that got him off the ground and running. Before that, he was just another geek who got ignored. Even now, there's no proof that he draws, even though I believe some of it is down to bad booking. Chris Benoit didn't move numbers, Cesaro damn sure doesn't move numbers, HBK didn't move numbers, Bret Hart didn't move numbers. These guys aren't DRAWS. It's one thing to be over with the crowd who buys the tickets no matter what and never goes away, that audience is embedded into WWE, it's another thing to draw money. Hogan drew, couldn't work, Rock drew, couldn't work. Austin could work but after he broke his neck, he couldn't work in a Bryan or Cesaro way, he had to adapt to a brawling style where he just threw a lot of punches. Not exactly the IWC's preferred style, he drew. Cena always needs to be carried to have his good matches, he's sloppy and unpolished as fuck, he drew.
> 
> Nobody that I know of that's a really strong worker drew, apart from Flair, who is pretty much regarded as one of, if not the best, probably top 3 to 5 at worst, most charismatic wrestlers and mic workers of all time.


All I'm seeing here is you listing good workers who didn't draw and sub-par workers who did. Cena doesn't need to be carried and anyone who thinks that doesn't know a whole lot about wrestling to begin with so I don't think I'm going to take your opinion on who is and isn't a good worker too seriously. Not sure how we got onto the topic of ratings and numbers anyways. Why should we as the fans even care what numbers superstar A moves in comparison to superstar B? That's like the last thing on my mind when I'm watching WWE. If you're trying to say that pure wrestling ability doesn't draw I'll acknowledge that as a valid point, but mic work doesn't draw either. Not on its own. Popularity draws. Are you going to deny that a wrestler's in-ring work can impact his popularity? That would be insane. Seems to me like you want to make this into a ring work vs mic work discussion but that was never the point I argued. I commented on the fact that you said ring work is completely irrelevant.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is an unproven draw, that's a FACT. Does that mean he can't draw? No, absolutely not. But another thing is, he was never positioned to be a top draw so it's not his fault. You have to push a guy as a top guy in order for said guy to draw. The only guy that ever drew without that notion was Jeff Hardy.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Charisma isn't always down to mic skills though. Guys like Orton, Cesaro and Batista, have that natural swagger about them. And let's be honest they aren't even that bad on the mic.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

APEX said:


> Charisma isn't always down to mic skills though. Guys like Orton, Cesaro and Batista, have that natural swagger about them. And let's be honest *they aren't even that bad on the mic*.


Yeah they are. They are completely atrocious.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't honestly say Cesaro is bad on the mic when he has actually done very well. Everything he has done that wasn't fucking yodelling or repeating the same irrelevant word five times in different languages was good.

Can say Bray's not as good as everyone wants to pretend he is because he just jibber-jabbers on about nothing and makes no sense, but "_that's the point_"...


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

APEX said:


> Charisma isn't always down to mic skills though. Guys like Orton, Cesaro and Batista, have that natural swagger about them. And let's be honest they aren't even that bad on the mic.


Agree on that, and I'm a Orton and Batista hater. Put Jeff Hardy in that list too.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Jeff hardy didn't move PPV numbers or Ratings either. He just sold a lot of merch when he was hot, kinda like Punk, a short term spike and then back to earth again.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

RUSEV said:


> Can say Bray's not as good as everyone wants to pretend he is because he just jibber-jabbers on about nothing and makes no sense, but "_that's the point_"...


Except he has the best mannerisms, facial expressions, inflections, conviction and believability (considering his gimmick) in the business.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Kalashnikov said:


> Except he has the best mannerisms, facial expressions, inflections, conviction and believability (considering his gimmick) in the business.


Mannerisms? Nah
Facial expressions? Nah
Inflections? What?
Conviction? Can't disagree, but I would say it's debatable.
Believability? What?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Stop hating on Wyatt Oxi, his mic skills are amazing kada

Yeah I've been spamming that Okada smiley everywhere :lol

Anyway, his promos are what I look most forward to on any Raw and SD now, along with Bryan and The Shield.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Orton isn't really atrocious on the mic in my opinion. Cesaro still needs to work on his delivery, Batista? Wasn't he pretty solid in his final heel run?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Orton's improved greatly in the last few months. He was terrible as the Viper but he's doing this cowardly heel thing pretty well.

Cesaro is okay, neither too good nor too bad. Decent when he's got good material. Keep Zeb with him.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Just don't understand how Bray Wyatt isn't universally considered the best mic worker on the roster right now.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

This Orton losing run is getting stupid now :lol

Great for Cesaro but Orton has to lose the title at Elimination Chamber now. He's lost 4 times this year all ready. I know he's likely to retain but why book him on a loss streak before Mania? It's another stupid booking decision unless he does lose at EC.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Let's hope Bryan gets the title at EC and Cesaro gets a great showing and maybe gets eliminated last.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cant wait to see the Cesaro win.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Way to make your weak as piss champion look even worse going into your biggest show of the year. This win he's probably going to get by hook or by crook at Elimination Chamber is just going to be the most unrealistic ever. At least it's great for Cesaro, or hopefully it is that he got a win here. Kofi did not so long ago and that's gone nowhere, so not getting carried away. Putting faith in creative is, well...

Sandow now jobbing to Darren Young? Like, really?fpalm



RUSEV said:


> Can say Bray's not as good as everyone wants to pretend he is because he just jibber-jabbers on about nothing and makes no sense, but "_that's the point_"...


:floyd1


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I really can't think of anybody more in form on the mic than Wyatt at the moment. This whole 'he just spews gibberish' talk held some water around the time he debuted, but that criticism just doesn't cut it any more, and his message has been pretty damn clear ever since the feud with D-Bry started. It's just he is using metaphors and intriguing imagery - as well as some _colossal_ one-liners - to decorate his promos. For example...

_'I will build my empires next to the sea, so I can laugh from my throne as my enemies drown!'
'My soul smiles at just the thought of your quivering hands waving those white flags!'_

While at the same time he never misses a beat. He never stutters or forgets his lines, his cadence is top class, and no two promos are ever the same. The only disappointing thing is that he hasn't had a back-and-forth war of words with somebody in the middle of the ring. The idea of a Wyatt-Ambrose promo war before their faction warfare is just breathtaking. Hopefully Cena will bring his renowned A game to the upcoming feud at TRTWM, rather than a no-selling, smiling, joke-spewing shite hawk.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Big E vs McIntyre on Main Event was actually really good. Drew once again proving how good he is.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Speaking of Big E, apparently that's his new ring name now.

Yep, just Big E. No more 'Langston'.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I really can't think of anybody more in form on the mic than Wyatt at the moment. This whole 'he just spews gibberish' talk held some water around the time he debuted, but that criticism just doesn't cut it any more, and his message has been pretty damn clear ever since the feud with D-Bry started. It's just he is using metaphors and intriguing imagery - as well as some _colossal_ one-liners - to decorate his promos. For example...
> 
> _'I will build my empires next to the sea, so I can laugh from my throne as my enemies drown!'
> 'My soul smiles at just the thought of your quivering hands waving those white flags!'_
> ...


Agree about Wyatt. Does anyone ever get the impression though that Ambrose tries too hard a lot and it ends up hurting his delivery. Sometimes i really enjoy his promos and other times i just think why on earth did he say it like that? Not completely sold on him atm.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cesaro going over Orton is splendid. Didn't see that one coming. I assumed Cena & Sheamus would get wins, but not Cesaro. Glad to see WWE finally starting to build his credibility, hopefully towards a main-event push.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the over exuberant nature suits Ambrose. He's got a real gravelly voice so when he gets in a frenzy he does sound pretty crazy. His facial expressions are not what any ordinary person would pull, but this is wrestling after all. In fact, I don't think he's overdoing it enough. Hopefully when he goes single he'll pull out all the stops.


----------



## The Cynical Face (Feb 13, 2014)

Why would they make a vanilla boring guy like Cesaro go over someone as awesome as Orton is beyond me.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

My god, Ziggler and Sandow. 

How the hell are these hugely talented performers where they are. Ridiculous.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Cesaro beating Orton :mark:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, they are really making Orton look like a bitch come Elimination Chamber haha

Anyway, good to see Cesaro pick up the W. It was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Orton > Cesaro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome 1 said:


> Orton > Cesaro


Cesaro is better in the ring than Orton, better on the mic (believe me, that's bad) than Orton, has a better look than Orton, considering that the point of a wrestler is to look TOUGH, and not like a male stripping sissy, has a better gimmick than Orton, and is more organically over (as in, didn't need to be shoved down people's throats) than Orton's ever been. You want to tell us what exactly Orton is > Cesaro at? Wellness violations? Fair enough.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is the Cesaro/Orton match online anywhere yet please.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cesaro is better in the ring than Orton, better on the mic (believe me, that's bad) than Orton, has a better look than Orton, considering that the point of a wrestler is to look TOUGH, and not like a male stripping sissy, has a better gimmick than Orton, and is more organically over (as in, didn't need to be shoved down people's throats) than Orton's ever been. You want to tell us what exactly Orton is > Cesaro at? Wellness violations? Fair enough.


Orton has the edge in childish tirades during matches, times being booed out of the arena on ppv, and more bags crapped in.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

jcmmnx said:


> Orton has the edge in childish tirades during matches, times being booed out of the arena on ppv, and more bags crapped in.


Don't forget times gone AWOL during military service. That's a good one.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't forget times gone AWOL during military service. That's a good one.


He has also had more classic matches then Cesaro in just his first 2 years in the wwe.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

I feel like theyre going too far with Orton losing this much, unless theyre actually taking the belt off him

I know the idea is to make him lose on tv then "surprise" us by having him retain, but theres no way anybody is going to believe him going 1v1 with Batista now. Losing to your top faces in Cena and Bryan, alright I get it...but losing to Kofi and Cesaro, and probably going to lose to Sheamus? I think WWE is outthinking themselves yet again. 

Maybe they really are taking the strap from him at EC. Which, I know, is EXACTLY what they want me to think >.>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Curtis Axel said:


> He has also had more classic matches then Cesaro in just his first 2 years in the wwe.


Not even remotely true. Cesaro has had some beastly performances and Orton's only memorable performance of his early career was against Foley and that was smokescreened by blood and violence.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not even remotely true. Cesaro has had some beastly performances and Orton's only memorable performance of his early career was against Foley and that was smokescreened by blood and violence.


Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Stop lying to yourself.


:ti If you seriously think Orton's ever been anywhere near a better worker than Cesaro, you've got some major problems judging a wrestling match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cesaro is better in the ring than Orton, better on the mic (believe me, that's bad) than Orton, has a better look than Orton, considering that the point of a wrestler is to look TOUGH, and not like a male stripping sissy, has a better gimmick than Orton, and is more organically over (as in, didn't need to be shoved down people's throats) than Orton's ever been. You want to tell us what exactly Orton is > Cesaro at? Wellness violations? Fair enough.


:clap Keep dragging the non-believers kicking and screaming into the burning light of reality.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :clap Keep dragging the non-believers kicking and screaming into the burning light of reality.


For the record, I'm NOT advocating a Cesaro push, at least not a main event push. Let me be expressly clear on that. He has some good strengths but I'm all about mic work, which he doesn't have. He's just a much better option than Orton to ever be pushed, which is the main point I was getting at.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That fatal fourway was actually pretty damn good.

Anyone think that if Cesaro loses the Chamber(which he will, sadly) and Swagger wins the Ic title, they could feud over it?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

HOLY CRAP! Cesaro actually beat Orton clean.

I wouldn't be surprised to see Swagger beat Big E for the IC Title, Cesaro officially turn face completely and see Swagger vs Cesaro for the IC Title at WrestleMania.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

The opening tag, fatal four way and main event were all great. 

Even though no one cares, thought Id point out that Eva vs Alicia didn't air.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peep4Christian said:


> The opening tag, fatal four way and main event were all great.
> 
> Even though no one cares, thought Id point out that Eva vs Alicia didn't air.


It didn't? I want my trainwreck, dammit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone can send me a link?


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

DOES SMACKDOWN STILL RELEASE ON FRIDAY MORNINGS THESE DAYS BECAUSE OF THE EUROPEON FEED? I remember back in the day they would..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> Anyone can send me a link?


Same here. I'm gonna look now, but would like to see this ep right about now. 

lol at the Eva match not being aired.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BKKsoulcity said:


> DOES SMACKDOWN STILL RELEASE ON FRIDAY MORNINGS THESE DAYS BECAUSE OF THE EUROPEON FEED? I remember back in the day they would..


It sure as hell doesn't seem like it. I was furious last week when I couldn't find a morning link and it's no better luck this week.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Dunno why guys are getting happy over Cesaoro's win? This does absolutely nothing for him because his win is merely a part of Orton's current gimmick as a losing champion. They've made it so obvious since his job to Kofi that Cesaro beating him means nothing. 

This is also not an indicator of a Cesaro push sadly. I would love to believe that it is, but since his win comes as part of an ongoing storyline, I don't see it as a push for Cesaro, but in fact a kind of loss that's going to ultimately put over Orton (or whomever is booked to win at EC) while Cesaro will be returned to the mid-card ... and this time without a tag team. 

Cesaro's future is the big swing and that's about it. It's really sad because he is one of the best technical wrestlers in the WWE and he can put on classics with everyone night in and night out. He could be a stable mid-carder in ALL of WWE's PPVs, but they'll refrain from making him look at all credible in the process.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Reaper Jones said:


> Dunno why guys are getting happy over Cesaoro's win? This does absolutely nothing for him because his win is merely a part of Orton's current gimmick as a losing champion. They've made it so obvious since his job to Kofi that Cesaro beating him means nothing.
> 
> This is also not an indicator of a Cesaro push sadly. I would love to believe that it is, but since his win comes as part of an ongoing storyline, I don't see it as a push for Cesaro, but in fact a kind of loss that's going to ultimately put over Orton (or whomever is booked to win at EC) while Cesaro will be returned to the mid-card ... and this time without a tag team.
> 
> Cesaro's future is the big swing and that's about it. It's really sad because he is one of the best technical wrestlers in the WWE and he can put on classics with everyone night in and night out. He could be a stable mid-carder in ALL of WWE's PPVs, but they'll refrain from making him look at all credible in the process.


Cesaro is in the middle of a "push" right now. WWE consistently testing the waters with this dude since his match with DB in that gauntlet. So far the direction is to getting him over enough for a solid face turn. All WWE can do is continue to give him a good amount of exposure to shine (like he's been doing lately) and it's up to Cesaro to deliver. Of course booking him in some interesting story lines and angles wouldn't hurt as well. lol

None of this has been rushed, thank God for that.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't be bothered to read through all this thread...do we know HOW Cesaro beat Orton? I can't imagine it being a 100% clean win, surely some form of distraction or roll up pin?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Can't be bothered to read through all this thread...do we know HOW Cesaro beat Orton? I can't imagine it being a 100% clean win, surely some form of distraction or roll up pin?


Apparently it was clean. He hit him with the finisher for the win.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

creep. said:


> Apparently it was clean. He hit him with the finisher for the win.




Oh wow. Thats...surprising lol,good for Cesaro but at the same time this is making Orton look weak,so I guess hes winning the chamber lol.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Cesaro looked like a million bucks in that match working as a face, and he's over as hell. The WWE have their next breakout star if they run with it.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Dunno why guys are getting happy over Cesaoro's win? This does absolutely nothing for him because his win is merely a part of Orton's current gimmick as a losing champion. They've made it so obvious since his job to Kofi that Cesaro beating him means nothing.
> 
> This is also not an indicator of a Cesaro push sadly. I would love to believe that it is, but since his win comes as part of an ongoing storyline, I don't see it as a push for Cesaro, but in fact a kind of loss that's going to ultimately put over Orton (or whomever is booked to win at EC) while Cesaro will be returned to the mid-card ... and this time without a tag team.
> 
> Cesaro's future is the big swing and that's about it. It's really sad because he is one of the best technical wrestlers in the WWE and he can put on classics with everyone night in and night out. He could be a stable mid-carder in ALL of WWE's PPVs, but they'll refrain from making him look at all credible in the process.



Nah, pretty sure they're making Cesaro look more and more credible recently, plus with the Real Americans likely to split and Zeb siding with Cesaro, they will atleast use him as a serious singles competitor. 

I know people want him to turn face, but I'd rather he go a year with Zeb as a heel (a strongly booked one), coz the mic work would be good. People will keep cheering him, but keep him heel a bit longer.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

ROLLING UPPERCUT!!! Fuck yes


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Is the Orton-Cesaro match online yet?


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

That sunset flip powerbomb at the end looked botched, Orton held on for too long.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Just watched it... Holy shit. It was a dominant win. Cesaro hits the neutralizer. Boom 1.2.3. Amazing and surprising push for Cesaro. 

Just wish Kofi didn't get the win over Orton last month, as it has taken off a bit of shine as Orton seems to be an easy beat right now. It's all setting up an Ortton win though, with Cole non stop talking about how Orton has never won a chamber... But still Cesro pinning the WWE WHC Champion after his finisher is something that hopefully pushes him forward. 

I know Barrett got a clean win on a random Raw one episode and meant nothing but Orton was floundering back then. I think this is different and can mean big things for Cesaro!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Online link please.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> Online link please.


http://www.bollyrulez.net/wwe-smack...y-2014-hdtv-watch-online-download-*divx*.html


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Cesaro is not exactly under a push right now, its just being at the right place and right time. His act has gotten over surprisingly at the exact right time when WWE is running losing streak/un-sure World champion storyline with Randy Orton and the ofcourse wrestlemania season. Consider him lucky, he gets to share the spotlight with top stars and even beat top champion, but I wouldn't call this an intentional push yet. I'm certain it will happen eventually though.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

He's not going anywhere.

They're trying to make Randy look as weak as possible before he wins when it actually counts.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Watching the afterburn version bcos it's loaded before the mian version and watching the fatal 4 way ic contender match i noticed Big E was absolutely terrible on commentary. Didn't speak unless JBL asked him a question and his answers were unbelievably bland and uninspiring. Tbf his whole title reign has and for that i would blame the writers, he gets no mic time and hasn't had a feud and unless they plan on changing that with this Swagger feud then they really should just give the belt to Swaggs.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Even thou I knew who was gonna win, I couldn't help but get exciting watching Orton vs Cesaro. Damn good match, and Cesaro's body language was excellent in that match. Looked like a STAR. Orton was still working them to perfection :clap Been loving it lately. 

HHH speaking on Cesaro :mark: And Cesaro probably doesn't have a ghost chance of walking out champ, but he may just be the last to be eliminated, and have a damn good showing in the match. 

I agree Big E didn't put much effort in to selling Swagger as his opponent, but maybe shit will kick in to gear on RAW for their feud. Loved that double German suplex during the match.

All the big matches on the show delivered. (Y)


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

That was as clean as it gets for Cesaro. Really good match! 

Can only hope it actually means something. Not the first guy getting eliminated in the EC.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

the day The Shield breaks up will be a sad day. i'm gonna miss these six man tags.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cesaro is a BEAST


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Daniel Bryan was happy as hell in there. Just look at how fast he was working.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow, I cannot stress enough HOW great a Smackdown it was, having just watched the full show. Everything served a purpose, everything was entertaining (yes, even the Miz/Fandango match which advanced the Emma/Summer feud) and it was just a blast to watch from beginning to end. Can't remember the last time I enjoyed an entire Raw or SD without skipping a minute so I'd recommend everybody to check it out.

Only thing slightly weak was Usos/CodyDust vs Rybaxel/NAO but even that is watchable.

And yeah, they edited out the Eva Marie vs Alicia Fox match. No complaints.

Sucks that Sandow lost but Titus was great on commentary again and Darren and Titus are making the most of this opportunity.

Great opening six man tag between The Shield and Bryan/Christian/Sheamus. Wonder why there was no Wyatt Family on SD but hell, it was a great match so I won't complain. Shield showing their amazing teamwork again and tension building between the Chamber match participants.

Fatal 4 Way was great too- Rey, Kofi, Swagger and even Henry all delivering the goods. 2 SICK Trouble in Paradise Kicks, one amazing Double German Suplex and that Patriot Lock at the end, beautiful :mark:

Big E should have done better on commentary but the match was so good, it had all my attention.

Cesaro vs Orton was great, like everyone is saying. Orton's really impressed me lately, on the mic, in the ring, with his mannerisms etc. He seems to have identified his weaknesses and looks like he's motivated and working on them. And Cesaro gives a strong babyface like performance and a completely clean win. Also, JBL and Cole sold the moment very well- it definitely felt like a career defining win.

GREAT Smackdown this week (Y)


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Ambrose's GOAT moment on Smack Down this week when he completely toyed with Bryan and circled him before casually peacing out and tagging in Reigns :lmao










The Cesaro/Orton match was damn good. I really loved Cesaro's eagerness in this match, how he was constantly going for Orton. Such a face vibe coming from him. His uppercuts are one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen in a ring, so simple but effective and that's all you need. 

The random guy who shouted WE THE PEOPLE and Cesaro breathlessly replied "We the people" back :lol 

All the pops for Cesaro were damn awesome. 

The Cesaro Swing and Orton actually selling it pretty well. 

Have to agree with the above comments about Cole and JBL solidly hyping up Cesaro. 

A career defining victory indeed. Damn impressive main event. 

This should have been saved for Monday NIght Raw. That is the calibre of match we need to see on live TV.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :ti If you seriously think Orton's ever been anywhere near a better worker than Cesaro, you've got some major problems judging a wrestling match.


He has drawn more money, so who do you think Vince would think the better ' Worker' is?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The six man was unbelievably good. The main event was as good as advertised. I wonder if all the people bitching about current product realize this is about a good an in ring product as WWE has ever had?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Can't be bothered to read through all this thread...do we know HOW Cesaro beat Orton? I can't imagine it being a 100% clean win, surely some form of distraction or roll up pin?


Cleanest win you'll ever see.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

CHIcagoMade said:


> He has drawn more money, so who do you think Vince would think the better ' Worker' is?


Cesaro's been a part of WWE for less than 2-3 years.

Orton's been a part of WWE for more than 12 years.

Kind of easy to make more money. Ludicrous argument.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Shield match, Fatal 4 way and Cesaro/Orton- all great matches.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Cesaro is getting a push. Just watch the match and listen to the commentators, they are getting those lines fed to them by Vince/HHH. This isn't like the Kingston win where they completely buried the win right after.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Jesus, that Cesaro vs. Orton match was a thing of beauty. MOTYC imo. Orton brought it, Cesaro brought it... just a thing of beauty. I loved Orton calling over the doc for his shoulder to rope Cesaro in and hit the suplex on the barricade. I loved Cesaro hitting the uppercut as Orton was going for the RKO. I loved Orton's sell of the Cesaro swing and I LOVED Cesaro going over absolutely clean. The commentators also did such a great job of putting the match over and the result of it for Cesaro. 

The four way match was so much fun. The double German suplex spot... :mark: really fun match, and as usual, The Shield has another great six man tag team match. 

Mentioned it in another thread, but it looks like Smackdown is returning to the 'wrestling show' state it was before. I love it.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah I had my doubts before but after they showed that Hunter interview talking about Cesaro, made Cesaro have a backstage promo with Byron Saxton (btw I lol'd coz Cesaro beat up Saxton before the Regal match on NXT) and had JBL and Cole REALLY put Cesaro over, I'm confident they have plans for him. Good to know.

Also, other than the wrestling, such simple, effective booking to advance storylines and feuds. Have The Shield look strong ahead of their Wyatt clash? Check. Have Sheamus kick Christian accidentally? Check. Advance the Miz storyline and Emma/Summer feud? Check. Advance Titus and Darren feud? Check. Make the Usos look like a threat to NAO? Check.

I read somewhere that the person responsible for NXT being so good earlier was recently promoted to SD. Since then, NXT's kinda dipped in quality while Smackdown's improved. I really wouldn't be surprised if this was the reason.


And yeah, Orton sold that Cesaro Swing better than anyone I remember.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I really, really liked that fatal four way. Everyone came out of that looking like a million bucks.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cesaro/Orton was wonderful. Hopefully a push for Cesaro comes out of it at least. And not a surprise that Orton sold the swing so well. He's one of the best sellers on the roster and is specially good at it when he's a heel.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

That Kofi Trouble in Paradise while Rey was going for the 619 on Swagger was beautiful :banderas


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Great way to start off smackdown


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> Great way to start off smackdown


I disagree, i'am sick to death of these 6 man tag matches with The Shield against 3 random superstars enough is enough already.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I disagree, i'am sick to death of these 6 man tag matches with The Shield against 3 random superstars enough is enough already.


Enough is never enough. They're still awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really enjoyed the fatal four way and Cesaro/Orton. Six man tag was good but Shield have had so much better.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Daniel Bryan continues to amaze me every time I watch him


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I disagree, i'am sick to death of these 6 man tag matches with The Shield against 3 random superstars enough is enough already.


Yeah, but the 3 random superstars provide entertainment in the ring. Other than the Wyatt family, who would you pick?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate when Sheamus does this


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rollins and Reigns are such gifted athletes


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

commentary sucking reigns cock


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

My boy Christian's doing great! And not a single clap.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Really bothers me how Vickie let herself go. She used to be so fine.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Shield vs. Bryan/Sheamus/Christian was fun as hell.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> Really bothers me how Vickie let herself go. She used to be so fine.


Damn Vickie is busty. :|


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

a 6 man, 8 man , and fatal fourway tonight with Cesaro-Orton in the main event?

Seems like WWE might finally be getting the hint of getting all of its talent on air on smackdown.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I always felt that Smackdown was the superior show especially since there's no 20 min long Authority opening to put you to sleep.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

They even blacked out "Toni" on his jacket. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> Yeah, but the 3 random superstars provide entertainment in the ring. Other than the Wyatt family, who would you pick?


Thats the thing i'd just like The Shield to hurry up and disband. 

Because 
1. I'm sick of all the 6 man tag matches every week. 
2. I really wanna see Ambrose on his own and go back to his psychotic character, The Shield is really holding him down.
3. They've done all they can do as a stable its time for them to see how they do on their own.

I mean the Reigns spots like The Superman Punch, that side apron flying dropkick and the outta no where Spear is awesome but those spots get old after seeing them week after week in 6 man tag matches over and over again. I seriously hope the final seeds are planted for their break up at elimination chamber against The Wyatts.

I mean honestly how many more random superstars can they pair for these 6 man tags before they start repeating the same match?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't like the name change, "Cesaro" sounds like some dodgy, low-rent action hero. You half expect him to be some Jean-Claude Van Damme character.

"This time, Cesaro must save a village from a gang of evil midgets"


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Did he say the ankle lock or angle lock? People really underrate Swagger. Was a good match.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> I don't like the name change, "Cesaro" sounds like some dodgy, low-rent action hero. You half expect him to be some Jean-Claude Van Damme character.
> 
> "This time, Cesaro must save a village from a gang of evil midgets"


lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That match honestly didn't need Henry. Swagg, Rey and Kofi putting in work, love it.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

man how bland was big e on commentary lol


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

wow bad news barret got a major upgrade to his podium


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bad news Barrett is such a waste, these "bad news" things suck, they could be so much edgier, Barrett's a pretty good talker, give him some better material, not stuff that sounds like it was written by a drunk 16 year old.
"Ooh, you're all going to get fat"


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I haven't been that excited about a win in a long time. Swagger-Big E has a ton of potential.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Meh, me not watching. Not even if that stinking puta Eve is wrestling on SyFy.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Good show this week, Christian/Sheamus/Bryan vs The Shield was a really fun match. It was nice to see to the IC title get some focus, Swagger/Big E should be a decent match. Orton/Cesaro was a great match, I was both surprised and delighted when Cesaro got the win.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao at Billy flopping down like that after that post spot, looks oddly familiar...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Boring promo from Orton, someone's hidden his coke stash again.


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they just retrying the old Cesaro gimmick now?


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, that Sandow match was WEAK.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, Sandow's pretty much finished


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why's the openly gay guy trying to rip someone's pants off?


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Wish I could just stun that sumbitch Michael Cole


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL, I don't know why seeing Titus getting by Darren was so funny to me but it was. The sneak attack didn't work well for Titus. He got his clothes ripped off.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> Wish I could just stun that sumbitch Michael Cole


"If you want me to throw shit on that boring sonofabitch Michael Cole, gimme a hell yeah"


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> "If you want me to throw shit on that boring sonofabitch Michael Cole, gimme a hell yeah"


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


>


See, if i were SCSA, i wouldn't have wasted the beer on Cole.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)Dat ass on emma!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're wasting Emma so badly, she should be challenging AJ for the title. 


And she's cute as f*ck too which helps....


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> See, if i were SCSA, i wouldn't have wasted the beer on Cole.


I got 2 cases of stevewieser in my cooler, I got plenty left.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> They're wasting Emma so badly, she should be challenging AJ for the title.
> 
> 
> And she's cute as f*ck too which helps....


Agree on this. Her dance is actually catchy too :dance


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Already seen this match, it was awesome, good replay value.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

uh oh Cole said "Antonio Cesaro."


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> They're wasting Emma so badly, *she should be challenging AJ for the title.*


2 or 3 weeks after debuting? :lmao I don't think so.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> 2 or 3 weeks after debuting? :lmao I don't think so.


I mean in the long run, she's clearly going to be stuck with Santino and go nowhere. WWE will be wasting yet another talent.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Quiet night tonight. While everyone is out for Valentine's Day, we're watching SD. Seems like fun to me!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Really good match.... and Cesaro is really looking to fit in on the main event level. Hopefully they keep building him to that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wwe mucking with the crowd noises ruins matches.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I just got chills, push Cesaro and don't EVER fucking stop!!!!!


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Dat uppercut is a thing of beauty!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Really good match there :cesaro


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It's 3:00 AM, i'm tired and drunk, but IMO, Swiss Tony has "It"


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> I mean in the long run, she's clearly going to be stuck with Santino and go nowhere. WWE will be wasting yet another talent.


disagree the stuff with santino will get her character and personality over so the fans can connect with her emotionally kind of like how aj was doing that gm stuff and daniel bryan/punk/kane/ziggler angles before she challenged for divas title

i'd rather she gets her personality over before she starts challenging aj


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I marked out when Cesaro won. 

And that Titus/Darren brawl gets a whole lot creepier when you consider the fact that Darren swings to the other side of the tree. :side: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

Daniel Bryan isn't betrayed by Sheamus, Jack Swagger isn't betrayed by Zeb, and Antonio Cesaro beats RKO clean. I'm down with all of this in a big way. 

Kayfabe Musings - Greg Valentine's Day Smackdown


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

There was some really good matches on Smackdown. Was very impressed tonight.

The end result made me very happy too.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Orton had 4 MOTN in just 2 weeks , he is on a ROLL!

Orton vs Ceasaro from tonight > Ceasaro vs Daniel Bryan Last week


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Good SmackDown this week.

Most of the matches were pretty good apart from a few matches. That Fatal 4 Way + 6 Man Tag Team + Main Event match. :mark:


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

insanitydefined said:


> And that Titus/Darren brawl gets a whole lot creepier when you consider the fact that Darren swings to the other side of the tree. :side:


Only to homophobes.



richyque said:


> (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)Dat ass on emma!!!


Yep. Raw/SD! Emma is hotter than NXT Emma for some reason.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The WWE is DEFINITELY reading this forum or the Internet in general .. they started their how to use their network with the "make sure your devices are plugged it". 

I damn near put my fist through my computer screen. Seriously ... these people are deluded if they think this shit should be on TV.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Great Cesaro. SD has been much better than Raw the last weeks.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I mean in the long run, she's clearly going to be stuck with Santino and go nowhere. WWE will be wasting yet another talent.


Yeah she's stuck with an over talent who is on TV every week

Poor Emma?


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

What is it with wrestlers having taken a move and should supposedly be knocked out for a while and still they correct the way they are laying in the ring. What I mean is, take Road Dogg for an example. He has just taken a double kick to the face by the Uso's, and the way he lands on his back is in the wrong angle from the Uso to perform a splash, so he position himself in the correct way. Why do they do that all the time? I mean, what is wrong with the opponent to correct a weaken opponent correctly? Why is it that wrestlers adjust themselfes all the times insted of having the opponent do it? It is just a little thing, but still enough to make the whole match look awful.


----------

